# و تستمر المسيرة...



## My Rock (26 نوفمبر 2010)

و تستمر المسيرة...
هذه ملحوظة صغيرة بأن المنتدى رجع لما كان عليه يوم 24 صباحاً.. 
المزيد من التفاصيل و التحديثات في طور التنفيذ.. سأبقيكم على علم بأخر الأخبار..
لي عودة مفصلة شاملة عما حدث..

سلام المسيح يملأ قلوب الكل..

=========تحديث               #*3* ===========

تم توجيه كافة روابط منتديات الكنيسة الآن :

www.arabchurch.com/forums
www.alkanesa.com/forums
www.coptschurch.com/forums
www.church-forums.com


 =========تحديث                #*8* ===========

أكملنا إسترجاع المنتدى و الموقع بالكامل و لم يتبقى سوى عمليات روتينية تقنية لتحسين مستوى اداء و امان السيرفر.
لي عودة..




 =========تحديث شامل                 #*57* ===========
نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ  الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ  جَمِيعِكُم

تعرض منتدانا الغالي صباح يوم 25 / 11   لعملية إختراق من قبل مجموعة من المسلمين. للأسف كانوا قادرين على رفع  صفحة الإختراق للموقع و التي شاهدها بعضكم، لكن سرعان ما حاولنا تلافي هذه  الحالة التي ساشرح عنها في السطور القادمة.

الإختراق لم يكن بسبب ثغرة في المنتدى او السيرفر، بل كان عن طريق  الإستيلاء على أيميل المنتدى على الهوتميل بواسطة إستخدام خاصية إسترجاع  كلمة المرور. أيميل المنتدى (المجاني على الهوتميل) كان يحتوي على بعض  الباسوردات التي مكنت المخترقين من إسترجاع باسورد السيرفر و بالتالي  الدخول للموقع و رفع صفحة الإختراق.

من خلال أنظمة المتابعة المنصبة في السيرفر، إستطعت الكشف عن الإختراق قبل  تنفيذه و كنت أعمل على الحد من عملية الإختراق بصورة موازية و في نفس  الوقت. 

عندما تمكن المخترقون من دخول السيرفر، رفعت الموضوع فوراً للجهات المعنية  لحل المشكلة، فكان لي إتصال مباشر بالمخابرات الدنماركية و القسم الخاصة  بالإرهاب الألكتروني "Cyber terrorism" و تم فتح ملف خاص عند المخابرات  الدنماركية بالمجموعة و موقعهم. بعدها و بواسطة المحامي و علاقتي مع شركة  مايكروسوفت التي كنت مُعين بها في الماضي، و بكتاب رسمي من المخابرات،  إستطعت إسترجاع الأيميل و من ثم إسترجاع السيطرة على السيرفر.
لكن للأسف الموضوع أخذ وقت اكثر من المتوقع، بسبب العواصف الثلجية في مكان  إقامتي، فحركة سير المرور كانت بطيئة جداً و مشوار الربع ساعة بواسطة  السيارة أصبح بساعة و أكثر.

في نفس الوقت، وجهت موقع الكنيسة لموقع جوجل و سيرفر ثاني خاص بصورة مؤقتة لتلافي إظهار صفحة الإختراق.

بعدها مباشرة تم الإتصال بشركة السيرفرات الأمريكية بصورة رسمية و إسترجاع  السيطرة على السيرفر. للأسف إظطررنا للإنتظار ساعات قليلة بسبب إختلاف  الوقت بيني و بين الشركة الأمريكية و عدم توفر الطاقم الإداري عندهم في ذلك  الوقت بالذات لتولي مهمة حل مشكلة الدخول للسيرفر. 

طبعاً كل هذه التحركات كانت بصورة رسمية من قبل شركة المحاماة المسؤلة عن  هذه الأمور و بتواجد مباشر مني، فيها نجحنا بإستعادة السيرفر و بالتالي بدأ  عملية إسترجاع المنتدى.

قبل إسترجاع المنتدى أردت فحص السيرفر و فحص التغييرات التي حدث فيه لمعرفة  طريقة تفكير و مهارات هذه المجموعة للتحصين ضد اي ثغرات ممكنة.

بعدها تم إسترجاع بعض الملفات البرمجية التي برمجتها خلال الشهرين الأخيرين  للإحتياط لا أكثر. بعدها قمت أيضاً بخزن آخر نسخة إختياطية، باك أب يوم  25، لفحصها و مقرنتها بالنسخة التي تسبقها بيوم، اي نسخة يوم 24.

المخترقون كانوا يتمنون عدم وجود نسخة إحتياطية لدينا لكي يضيع الكل، لكن  ميكانيكية النسخ الإحتياطية لدينا هي بشكل يومي و إسبوعي و شهري، و هي تؤخذ  و تخزن على اكثر من مكان، منه الذي تهتم به شركة السيرفرات بصورة مباشرة و  منه ما نعمله بصورة يدوية و نخزنه على عدة أماكن. فنحن نملك نسخة إحتياطية  يومية و أقصى ما يمكن خسارته هو خسارة يوم واحد لا أكثر.

فمهما حدث و مهما حصل، دائماً لدينا نسخ إحتياطية و دائماً قادرين على  إستعادة المنتدى ل 24 ساعة سابقة كحد أقصى. فلن يجدي أي إختراق و لن يجدي  أي حذف، لأننا و في أي وقت قادرين على إسترجاع المنتدى. فمن الناحية  التقنية، لن يقدر أحد على أيقافنا ابداً.


ما حصل يا أحبة، بالرغم من بساطته، هو أسوء ما يمكن ان يحدث للمنتدى، اي التوقف لعدة ساعات و ثم الرجوع من جديد. 
عند كل محاولة إختراق، سنكون أقوى عند الرجوع و سنكون قادرين على الإستمرار و حماية المنتدى بصورة أفضل. 
خلال السنين ال 6 الماضية كلها، لم نتعرض الا لحالتين لم تأخذ منا اكثر من  ساعات لمعالجتها و الرجوع من جديد. فقدرتنا التقنية و عزمنا على الإستمرار  لن يوقفه اي إختراق. فإطمئنوا كل الإطمئنان، بأننا قادرين على الإستمرار  دائماً و لا يقدر أحد إيقافنا.


المنتدى تم إسترجاعه ليوم 24 / 11
اي كل مشاركات يوم 25 غير موجودة، لذلك نشجع الأحبة على إعادة كتابة مواضيعهم و ردودهم بأقلامهم المنتدى، فالمسيرة مستمرة..

الشئ الآخر، هو إحتمالية خسارة بعض الصورة الرمزية للأعضاء، لذلك لمن لا يجد صورته الرمزية، الرجاء إعادة رفعها من جديد.

من الواضح ان المجموعة التي إخترقت السيرفر لم تستفاد بشئ. نعم إستطاعوا إيقاف المنتدى لأقل من 24 ساعة، لكن هذا كان كل شئ.
طبعاً لن نستخدم هذا التصرف للطعن بأحد أو تجريح مشاعر المسلمين، فالمسلمين  هم أخوتنا و أحد أهدفنا هو توصيل بشارة و خلاص المسيح لهم، فسنبقى نحبهم و  سيبقى قلبنا ينبض بالمحبة تجاههم مهما كانت تصرفات بعضهم، لانهم لا يمثلوا  الأغلبية و لأنا لنا إمتياز محبة الجميع لان المسيح يحب الجميع،،، دعونا  نستغل الحدث لإظهار محبتنا لهم، هذه المحبة التي لا تعتمد على تصرفات بشر،  بل على محبتنا تجاه الآخر لكونه اخ لنا في الإنسانية، نريد له الخلاص و  معرفة الحق.


لنجعل مما حدث إنطلاقة جديدة واثقة بقدرتنا على الإستمرار دائماً،،،
الرب يحفظنا جميعنا و يجلعنا نوراً لهداية كل من لم يذق خلاص المسيح بعد..

سلام و نعمة


----------



## اليعازر (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*لقد انتابني الفزع على المنتدى يوم أمس..

ربنا يطمنك..*


----------



## My Rock (26 نوفمبر 2010)

تم توجيه كافة روابط منتديات الكنيسة الآن :

www.arabchurch.com/forums
www.alkanesa.com/forums
www.coptschurch.com/forums
www.church-forums.com


----------



## Twin (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*welcome back*

*وربنا موجود *​


----------



## grges monir (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*سوف يظل منتدى الكنيسة صرحاشامخا بقوة المسيح  وبايدى الساهرين علية
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك روك
قوة الكلمة ليس لهم طاقة بالرد عليها سوى هذة المحاولات اليائسة
متابع ماحدث روك  وكيف حدث هذا حتى نتلافاة فى المستقبل
*


----------



## Eva Maria (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*المنتدى برعاية الرب وحمايته يا أعوان أبليس من المسلمين 
لن تقدروا ان تقفوا في طريقه مهما فعلتم 

وان دلت أفعالكم الارهابيه والغوغائية على شيء, فانما تدل على ان منتدى الكنيسة يقف صخرة على صدوركم 

الرب يبارك تعبك أخي ماي روك 
ويبارك جميع ابناءه 
سلام المسيح 
*


----------



## azazi (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شكر لكم ولمجوداتكم العظيمة لإستمرار المنتدى
ونقول لأصحاب النعتقدات الهشّة والعدوانية الذين يلجأون للتخريب والتدمير..
اثبتّم انّكم مُفلسون!


----------



## My Rock (26 نوفمبر 2010)

أكملنا إسترجاع المنتدى و الموقع بالكامل و لم يتبقى سوى عمليات روتينية تقنية لتحسين مستوى اداء و امان السيرفر.
لي عودة..


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *welcome back*​
> 
> 
> *وربنا موجود *​


*موبايلك كان مقفول ليه*
*كنت انت الامل يا امير فى ان اطمئن*
*لان*
*حدث لى زعر شديد*
*من هؤلاء الارهابيين*
*وكنت واثق من محبه الله لنا*
*وقدرة روك على اعادتة سريعا*
*وان *
*على هذه الصخرة ابني كنيستي *
*وابواب الجحيم** لن تقوى عليها*
*اكيد *
*وبمشيئة الرب ستستمر المسيرة*
*شكرا للرب*​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> أكملنا إسترجاع المنتدى و الموقع بالكامل و لم يتبقى سوى عمليات روتينية تقنية لتحسين مستوى اداء و امان السيرفر.
> لي عودة..


*على هذه الصخرة ابني كنيستي 
وابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها*
*اكيد *
*وبمشيئة الرب ستستمر المسيرة*
*شكرا للرب*
*شكرا ماى روك*​


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2010)

مبــــروك من كل قلبى


شكرا

لمجهوداتكم أخى الغالى


يعظم انتصارنا بالذي أحبنا 

(رو37:8)
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا معاكم و يبارككم


----------



## tamav maria (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*ان كان الله معنا *
*فمن علينا*

*




*
*الف مبروك لرجوع المنتدي*
*



*

*شكرا روك علي مجهودك الرائع*
*لرجوع المنتدي بهذه السرعه*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك الرائعه*
*



*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*"عنايتك أيها الآب هي التي تدبره، لأنك أنت الذي فتحت في البحر طريقاً، وفي الأمواج مسلكاً آمِناً، وبَيَّنت أنك قادِرٌ أن تُخَلِّصَ مِنْ كل خطر"

الف مبروك لينا كلنا رجوعنا لبيتنا ولخدمتنا
ساعات قليله ولكنها مرت علينا كدهر
لم نشك لحظه فى عودة منتدانا الغالى لمكانه الطبيعى كنجم ساطع فى السماء
  هذا هو حال كل شجره مثمره 
وهذه هى كلمة الحق الموجعه والمؤلمه والمؤرقه لكل اعمى وضال
 ستظل محاولاتهم المستمره لهدمنا وستظل عناية الرب موجوده ويقظه
نعم ستستمر مسيرتنا للامام تحت قيادتك يا زعيم  
الرب يعضدك ويقودك ويحميك ويعوضك عن تعب محبتك بكل الخير 
"الرَّبُّ يَحْفَظُكَ مِنْ كُلِّ سُوءٍ. يَحْفَظُ نَفْسَكَ.  الرَّبُّ يَحْفَظُ خُرُوجَكَ وَدُخُولَكَ مِنَ الآنَ وَإِلَى الدَّهْرِ" 

  +..+.. امييييين ..+ ..+ ​*


----------



## Coptic Adel (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*نشكر ربنا ان المنتدي رجع كامل وأقوي مما كان

ربنا يبارك حياتك يا روك ويقويك علي تحمل مشقة الخدمة

وسيبقي منتدي الكنيسة العربية منارة للكثيرين من طالبي الخلاص

وصخرة قوية لمن تسول له نفسه من أتباع الشيطان المحمدي العبث به

+++
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 نوفمبر 2010)

الف مبروك يا جماعة متتخيلوش انا مبسوطة قد ايه من عودة المنتدى الرب يبارك تعبكم 
وديه مش اول مره تحصل 
الرب ينور القلوب المظلمة والمأسورة فى أيد ابليس الداب وابو الكداب القتال للناس


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*أبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها

كلمة الله لن تقيد*

قلقنا قليلاً -نتيجة الضعف البشرى - ولكننا كنا واثقين بالرب الذى قال:
*ثقوا ، أنا غلبت العالم*

له كل المجد


----------



## ava bishoy son (26 نوفمبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> و تستمر المسيرة...
> هذه ملحوظة صغيرة بأن المنتدى رجع لما كان عليه يوم 24 صباحاً..
> المزيد من التفاصيل و التحديثات في طور التنفيذ.. سأبقيكم على علم بأخر الأخبار..
> لي عودة مفصلة شاملة عما حدث..
> ...





*نشكر ربنا على رجوع المنتدى
ربنا معاكم ويسندكم فى خدمتكم
​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*نشكر ربنا .... المجد لك يارب*​


----------



## Rosetta (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*مبروووووووووووووووووك رجوع منتدانا الغالي 
مبرووووووك علينا كلنا و فعلا " ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها "


ستبقى غصة ايها الصرح العظيم على قلب اتباع ابليس 

ربنا يبارك فيك يا روك و بكل من ساعدوك في هذا الانجاز الرائع 
يعطيكم الف عافية 

و سنرجع بقوة رغم الحاقدين 
​*


----------



## REDEMPTION (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*+

الحمد لله، شعرت بقلق أمس عندما وجدت صفحة الهاكر، و ما أثار قلقي بالفعل هو انهم قالوا انهم استطاعوا الحصول على الدومين و جميع الآيبيهات (لا اعلم معنى هذا الكلام  ) , و لكن كان لدي ثقة كبيرة في عودة المنتدى, نشكر ربنا*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (26 نوفمبر 2010)

الحمد لله المنتدى رجع
مرسي ليك روك 
ربنا يباركك يا زعيم ويبارك جميع ابنائه​


----------



## انريكي (26 نوفمبر 2010)

الف الف مبروك بجد افرحت من كل قلبي لان ابصراحة اتعلقت في هذا المنتدة كتير

شكرا لي كل  من ساهم برجوع المنتدة الغالي

الرب يباركم جميعا


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 نوفمبر 2010)

على هذه الصخرة ابني كنيستي 
 وابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها

نشكرر ربنا انه اعاد لينا كنيستنا الالكترونيه تاني
كلنا واثقين بيد الله القويه التي تعمل
من خلالكم يا جنود المسيح


​


----------



## Bent el Massih (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*نشكر الرب لرجوع المنتدى

ان كان الرب معنا ومن علينا
مبروك للجميع رجوع المنتدى*​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 نوفمبر 2010)

_الحمدلله الواحد  خاف جدا بس نشكر ربنا  انه اعادج لينا كنيسيتنا تانى_
_ربنا يحافظ عليها_
_شكرا  يا روك انك رجعتلنا المنتدى باسرع وقتك ربنا يعوض مجهودك_​


----------



## just member (26 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا معاك يا روك ويبارك تعبك
ويحفظ منتدانا دايما من كل شر 
امين


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

واااااااااااااااااو
انا بس كنت عاوةز اقول مبروك للأخوة الهكر ع الـ(انجاز) اللي عملوه
بس السؤال هنـــــا : طيب و بعدين؟ ههههههههههههه
برافوووووووووووووووووووو
تصفيق يا شباب
فعلا اسلوب الضعفاء


----------



## Rosetta (26 نوفمبر 2010)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> واااااااااااااااااو
> انا بس كنت عاوةز اقول مبروك للأخوة الهكر ع الـ(انجاز) اللي عملوه
> بس السؤال هنـــــا : طيب و بعدين؟ ههههههههههههه
> برافوووووووووووووووووووو
> ...


*
الله اكبر 
هم يهكرون المنتديات نصرة لرسول الله و انت مالك بيهم يا عم :t33:​*


----------



## Desert Rose (26 نوفمبر 2010)

بس نشكر الرب ان المنتدى رجع


----------



## marcelino (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*نشــــــــــــــــــــــــــكر ربــــــــــنا*​


----------



## oesi no (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*ياعينى يا عينى ياعينى على الولا 
صعباااااااااااااان علياااااا اوووووى 
تعبكم اللى راح بلاش 
اهداء الى الاخوة الحرامية 
*​


----------



## حمورابي (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*الف مبروك على كل من قام بالجُهد لإرجاع المنتدى 
في الحقيقة هذه الأعمال لايقوم بها الا من يعجز عن الكلام ولغة الحوار تتوقف
 لذلك يعمل إما القتل او السرقة . وهذه ومع كل ألأسف ليسة اخلاق الأنسان الذي هو اعلى من الحيوان ومع كل الإحترام للحيوان ان تم تشبيه البعض بهم . 

الف مبروك للإدارة ولجميع الكادر الفني ولجميع الأعضاء المحترمين 
مع الشكر والتقدير . 


*


----------



## Desert Rose (26 نوفمبر 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *ياعينى يا عينى ياعينى على الولا *​
> *صعباااااااااااااان علياااااا اوووووى *
> *تعبكم اللى راح بلاش *
> *اهداء الى الاخوة الحرامية *​


 
حلوة دية ههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (26 نوفمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> حلوة دية ههههههههههههه


*امال لو جيبت اللى كاتبينه هناك هتقولوا ايه 
بيولولو على التعب اللى راح بلاش 
*​


----------



## Rosetta (26 نوفمبر 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *امال لو جيبت اللى كاتبينه هناك هتقولوا ايه
> بيولولو على التعب اللى راح بلاش
> *​



*فعلا !! 
هما كانوا خايفين المنتدى ليكون محفوظ منه نسخة احتياطية

نشكر الرب اللي نصرنا عليهم 
و دي اشارة ليعرفوا انه كلمة المسيحية هي الحق ​*


----------



## My Rock (26 نوفمبر 2010)

الأحبة في المسيح،
الرجاء ظبط الأعصاب و عدم جعل ما حدث سبباً لجرح مشاعر أخوتنا المسلمين
مهما حدث، فهذا الشئ لا يمثل عامة المسلمين، و مهما حدث سيبقى قلبنا ينبض بالحب تجاههم..
قد أكون أنا أكثر الأشخاص الذين تعبوا بالموضوع، لكن لم أخذ من هذا التعب سبباً لرد الكيل لهم، لكن بالعكس سأستغله لإظهار محبة المسيح التي تملأ قلبنا تجاههم...

رجاءاً، لتكن كلماتنا كلمات شكر لله و كلمات هداية و دعوة لإخوتنا المسلمين.


----------



## Desert Rose (26 نوفمبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> الأحبة في المسيح،
> الرجاء ظبط الأعصاب و عدم جعل ما حدث سبباً لجرح مشاعر أخوتنا المسلمين
> مهما حدث، فهذا الشئ لا يمثل عامة المسلمين، و مهما حدث سيبقى قلبنا ينبض بالحب تجاههم..
> قد أكون أنا أكثر الأشخاص الذين تعبوا بالموضوع، لكن لم أخذ من هذا التعب سبباً لرد الكيل لهم، لكن بالعكس سأستغله لإظهار محبة المسيح التي تملأ قلبنا تجاههم...
> ...


 
ربنا يباركك ماى روك احنا مش قصدنا نشمت فيهم ابدا 
احنا بنحبهم محبة صادقة وعايزنهم يشوفوا الحقيقة فين من اجل راحة نفوسهم الغالية جدا على قلب الرب


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2010)

redemption قال:


> *+*
> 
> *الحمد لله، شعرت بقلق أمس عندما وجدت صفحة الهاكر، و ما أثار قلقي بالفعل هو انهم قالوا انهم استطاعوا الحصول على الدومين و جميع الآيبيهات (لا اعلم معنى هذا الكلام  ) , و لكن كان لدي ثقة كبيرة في عودة المنتدى, نشكر ربنا*


* اتصلت بك كثيرا للاطمئنان لانى اعرف انك معك تليفون روك*
*وللاسف كان غير متاح لفترة كبير حتى الساعه الواحدة صباحا*​


----------



## سامح نمر (26 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكر ربني علي عود المنتدي مره اخري


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 نوفمبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> و تستمر المسيرة...



*الرَّبُّ مَعَكَ يَا جَبَّارَ الْبَأْسِ!​*


----------



## grges monir (26 نوفمبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> الأحبة في المسيح،
> الرجاء ظبط الأعصاب و عدم جعل ما حدث سبباً لجرح مشاعر أخوتنا المسلمين
> مهما حدث، فهذا الشئ لا يمثل عامة المسلمين، و مهما حدث سيبقى قلبنا ينبض بالحب تجاههم..
> قد أكون أنا أكثر الأشخاص الذين تعبوا بالموضوع، لكن لم أخذ من هذا التعب سبباً لرد الكيل لهم، لكن بالعكس سأستغله لإظهار محبة المسيح التي تملأ قلبنا تجاههم...
> ...


*هذة هى تعاليم المسيح
ليرى الاخرين ماهو فكر زعيم اكبر صرح مسيحى استمدة من اين؟؟
من الكتاب المقدس الذى يحتوى علىتعاليم لن ولم يوجد لها مثيل
ندرك روك مقدار تعبك فى علاج ماحصل وكيف قمت بارجاع منتدانا الغالى فى ساعات معدودة ليكون هذا هو ردك على محدث  بصورة عملية فى منتهى الهدوء وللباقة
ليدرك اعداء النور ان الظلام لا يستيطيع ان يقف فى طريق شعاع نور خدمتنا
مااعظم ماقالة الكتاب المقدس فى هذة المواقف
اذا كان الرب معنا فمن علينا؟؟
*


----------



## missorang2006 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*الرب معك يا جبار البأس*​


----------



## المســ ابن ــيح (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*فعلا تزداد شفقتي عليهم !!*

*وانا بقول امبارح ما كنت اقدر ادخل ..*

*شكرا جزيلا ماي روك على تعبك والرب يسوع يباركك *


----------



## govany shenoda (26 نوفمبر 2010)

ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها
الرب يبارك تعبك ماي روك 
ويبارك جميع ابناءه ​


----------



## kalimooo (26 نوفمبر 2010)

​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*ويلكم بااك*
*وربنا موجود *

*ربنا يباركك ويكون معك يا ماي رووك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 نوفمبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> الأحبة في المسيح،
> الرجاء ظبط الأعصاب و عدم جعل ما حدث سبباً لجرح مشاعر أخوتنا المسلمين
> مهما حدث، فهذا الشئ لا يمثل عامة المسلمين، و مهما حدث سيبقى قلبنا ينبض بالحب تجاههم..
> قد أكون أنا أكثر الأشخاص الذين تعبوا بالموضوع، لكن لم أخذ من هذا التعب سبباً لرد الكيل لهم، لكن بالعكس سأستغله لإظهار محبة المسيح التي تملأ قلبنا تجاههم...
> ...





*ليتعلموا منك روح ومحبه السيد المسيح
ليتعلموا منك العقل والحكمه في الافعال والكلام
وليس اسلوب الارهاب والتخلف 
بشكرك شكر خاص يا روك علي تعبك ومجهودك 
وسرعتك في رجوع المنتدي من ايدي الارهابيين
وانا بصراحه قلقت لما قريت كلامهم 
وقلقت اكتر لما شوفت صفحه الفيس بوك بتاعتك
الحمد لله ع رجوع منتدانا الغالي 
ولتستمر خدمه المنتدي دائما​*


----------



## tasoni queena (26 نوفمبر 2010)

مبرووووك عودة المنتدى


----------



## مورا مارون (26 نوفمبر 2010)

بداية ماي روك 
نشكر الرب على كل شي
لانه فعلا نعرف محبته وقت الازمات
عندما فتحت صفحة المنتدى وسمعت القرأن عرفت ان عملنا في هذا المنتدى مهم جدا جدا لانه جعل اشخاص مثل هؤلاة الناس يهدرون وقتهم وتفكيرهم في خراب المنتدى 
كما عمل اليهود مع المسيح لانه كان يقول كلمة الحق 
ونحن ايضا على مثال سيدنا يسوع المسيح نحارب من اجل كلام النور الذي نوزعه على الاخرين


الرب يكون معك ويقويك انت وكامل اعضاء فريقك
ومنتظرين التفاصيل بأكملها منك
صلاتي من اجل المنتدى ومن اجلك 
ومن أجل جميع الذين ساهموا في تسكير المنتدى (قراصنة غزة)



سلام المسيح​


----------



## christianbible5 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> و تستمر المسيرة...
> هذه ملحوظة صغيرة بأن المنتدى رجع لما كان عليه يوم 24 صباحاً..
> المزيد من التفاصيل و التحديثات في طور التنفيذ.. سأبقيكم على علم بأخر الأخبار..
> لي عودة مفصلة شاملة عما حدث..
> ...


*تقبرني يا ماي روك...*

*الرب يبارك عمرك يا غالي...*

*انت صاحب وزنات كثيرة...*

*الرب يحفظك من كل شر ونيالك مع يسوع...*


----------



## christianbible5 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> الأحبة في المسيح،
> الرجاء ظبط الأعصاب و عدم جعل ما حدث سبباً لجرح مشاعر أخوتنا المسلمين
> مهما حدث، فهذا الشئ لا يمثل عامة المسلمين، و مهما حدث سيبقى قلبنا ينبض بالحب تجاههم..
> قد أكون أنا أكثر الأشخاص الذين تعبوا بالموضوع، لكن لم أخذ من هذا التعب سبباً لرد الكيل لهم، لكن بالعكس سأستغله لإظهار محبة المسيح التي تملأ قلبنا تجاههم...
> ...


*يسلم تمك حبيبي...*

*احبوا اعدائكم وباركوا لاعنيكم... لا يجب ان ننسى وصية الرب...*

*انت قدوة يا ماي روك... ربنا يبارك عمل ايديك...*


----------



## Basilius (26 نوفمبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> الأحبة في المسيح،
> الرجاء ظبط الأعصاب و عدم جعل ما حدث سبباً لجرح مشاعر أخوتنا المسلمين
> مهما حدث، فهذا الشئ لا يمثل عامة المسلمين، و مهما حدث سيبقى قلبنا ينبض بالحب تجاههم..
> قد أكون أنا أكثر الأشخاص الذين تعبوا بالموضوع، لكن لم أخذ من هذا التعب سبباً لرد الكيل لهم، لكن بالعكس سأستغله لإظهار محبة المسيح التي تملأ قلبنا تجاههم...
> ...


ا*ولا وقبل كدة شىء 
غلبتنا يا روك بمحبتك دي
كل يوم بيزيد احترامي و تقديري لك 
الله يحميك 
ثانيا 
مبارك رجوع المنتدى مرة ثانية 
وهذا الفعل دليل قلة الحيلة و محنة العقل .
*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (26 نوفمبر 2010)

welcome back

ربنا موجود
ربنايبارك خدمتك my rock​


----------



## fauzi (26 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكر الرب على رجوع المنتدى
الف مبروك  للجميع
يا رب اشرق بنورك على هؤلاء الجهلاء ( قراصنة الانترنت ) . انهم لا يعرفون ما يفعلون لانهم مشبعين بتعاليم وثقافة خاطئة  





"انا قد جئت نورا الى العالم حتى كل من يؤمن بي لا يمكث في الظلمة " ( يوحنا 12 : 46 )


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 نوفمبر 2010)

اليعازر قال:


> *لقد انتابني الفزع على المنتدى يوم أمس..
> 
> ربنا يطمنك..*



شكرا للرب


----------



## My Rock (26 نوفمبر 2010)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ  الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ  جَمِيعِكُم

تعرض منتدانا الغالي صباح يوم 25 / 11  لعملية إختراق من قبل مجموعة من المسلمين. للأسف كانوا قادرين على رفع صفحة الإختراق للموقع و التي شاهدها بعضكم، لكن سرعان ما حاولنا تلافي هذه الحالة التي ساشرح عنها في السطور القادمة.

الإختراق لم يكن بسبب ثغرة في المنتدى او السيرفر، بل كان عن طريق الإستيلاء على أيميل المنتدى على الهوتميل بواسطة إستخدام خاصية إسترجاع كلمة المرور. أيميل المنتدى (المجاني على الهوتميل) كان يحتوي على بعض الباسوردات التي مكنت المخترقين من إسترجاع باسورد السيرفر و بالتالي الدخول للموقع و رفع صفحة الإختراق.

من خلال أنظمة المتابعة المنصبة في السيرفر، إستطعت الكشف عن الإختراق قبل تنفيذه و كنت أعمل على الحد من عملية الإختراق بصورة موازية و في نفس الوقت. 

عندما تمكن المخترقون من دخول السيرفر، رفعت الموضوع فوراً للجهات المعنية لحل المشكلة، فكان لي إتصال مباشر بالمخابرات الدنماركية و القسم الخاصة بالإرهاب الألكتروني "Cyber terrorism" و تم فتح ملف خاص عند المخابرات الدنماركية بالمجموعة و موقعهم. بعدها و بواسطة المحامي و علاقتي مع شركة مايكروسوفت التي كنت مُعين بها في الماضي، و بكتاب رسمي من المخابرات، إستطعت إسترجاع الأيميل و من ثم إسترجاع السيطرة على السيرفر.
لكن للأسف الموضوع أخذ وقت اكثر من المتوقع، بسبب العواصف الثلجية في مكان إقامتي، فحركة سير المرور كانت بطيئة جداً و مشوار الربع ساعة بواسطة السيارة أصبح بساعة و أكثر.

في نفس الوقت، وجهت موقع الكنيسة لموقع جوجل و سيرفر ثاني خاص بصورة مؤقتة لتلافي إظهار صفحة الإختراق.

بعدها مباشرة تم الإتصال بشركة السيرفرات الأمريكية بصورة رسمية و إسترجاع السيطرة على السيرفر. للأسف إظطررنا للإنتظار ساعات قليلة بسبب إختلاف الوقت بيني و بين الشركة الأمريكية و عدم توفر الطاقم الإداري عندهم في ذلك الوقت بالذات لتولي مهمة حل مشكلة الدخول للسيرفر. 

طبعاً كل هذه التحركات كانت بصورة رسمية من قبل شركة المحاماة المسؤلة عن هذه الأمور و بتواجد مباشر مني، فيها نجحنا بإستعادة السيرفر و بالتالي بدأ عملية إسترجاع المنتدى.

قبل إسترجاع المنتدى أردت فحص السيرفر و فحص التغييرات التي حدث فيه لمعرفة طريقة تفكير و مهارات هذه المجموعة للتحصين ضد اي ثغرات ممكنة.

بعدها تم إسترجاع بعض الملفات البرمجية التي برمجتها خلال الشهرين الأخيرين للإحتياط لا أكثر. بعدها قمت أيضاً بخزن آخر نسخة إختياطية، باك أب يوم 25، لفحصها و مقرنتها بالنسخة التي تسبقها بيوم، اي نسخة يوم 24.

المخترقون كانوا يتمنون عدم وجود نسخة إحتياطية لدينا لكي يضيع الكل، لكن ميكانيكية النسخ الإحتياطية لدينا هي بشكل يومي و إسبوعي و شهري، و هي تؤخذ و تخزن على اكثر من مكان، منه الذي تهتم به شركة السيرفرات بصورة مباشرة و منه ما نعمله بصورة يدوية و نخزنه على عدة أماكن. فنحن نملك نسخة إحتياطية يومية و أقصى ما يمكن خسارته هو خسارة يوم واحد لا أكثر.

فمهما حدث و مهما حصل، دائماً لدينا نسخ إحتياطية و دائماً قادرين على إستعادة المنتدى ل 24 ساعة سابقة كحد أقصى. فلن يجدي أي إختراق و لن يجدي أي حذف، لأننا و في أي وقت قادرين على إسترجاع المنتدى. فمن الناحية التقنية، لن يقدر أحد على أيقافنا ابداً.


ما حصل يا أحبة، بالرغم من بساطته، هو أسوء ما يمكن ان يحدث للمنتدى، اي التوقف لعدة ساعات و ثم الرجوع من جديد. 
عند كل محاولة إختراق، سنكون أقوى عند الرجوع و سنكون قادرين على الإستمرار و حماية المنتدى بصورة أفضل. 
خلال السنين ال 6 الماضية كلها، لم نتعرض الا لحالتين لم تأخذ منا اكثر من ساعات لمعالجتها و الرجوع من جديد. فقدرتنا التقنية و عزمنا على الإستمرار لن يوقفه اي إختراق. فإطمئنوا كل الإطمئنان، بأننا قادرين على الإستمرار دائماً و لا يقدر أحد إيقافنا.


المنتدى تم إسترجاعه ليوم 24 / 11
اي كل مشاركات يوم 25 غير موجودة، لذلك نشجع الأحبة على إعادة كتابة مواضيعهم و ردودهم بأقلامهم المنتدى، فالمسيرة مستمرة..

الشئ الآخر، هو إحتمالية خسارة بعض الصورة الرمزية للأعضاء، لذلك لمن لا يجد صورته الرمزية، الرجاء إعادة رفعها من جديد.

من الواضح ان المجموعة التي إخترقت السيرفر لم تستفاد بشئ. نعم إستطاعوا إيقاف المنتدى لأقل من 24 ساعة، لكن هذا كان كل شئ.
طبعاً لن نستخدم هذا التصرف للطعن بأحد أو تجريح مشاعر المسلمين، فالمسلمين هم أخوتنا و أحد أهدفنا هو توصيل بشارة و خلاص المسيح لهم، فسنبقى نحبهم و سيبقى قلبنا ينبض بالمحبة تجاههم مهما كانت تصرفات بعضهم، لانهم لا يمثلوا الأغلبية و لأنا لنا إمتياز محبة الجميع لان المسيح يحب الجميع،،، دعونا نستغل الحدث لإظهار محبتنا لهم، هذه المحبة التي لا تعتمد على تصرفات بشر، بل على محبتنا تجاه الآخر لكونه اخ لنا في الإنسانية، نريد له الخلاص و معرفة الحق.


لنجعل مما حدث إنطلاقة جديدة واثقة بقدرتنا على الإستمرار دائماً،،،
الرب يحفظنا جميعنا و يجلعنا نوراً لهداية كل من لم يذق خلاص المسيح بعد..

سلام و نعمة


----------



## فادي سعد (26 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههه

المسلم فاكر انو الموضوع انتهى

لو كتبت في الغوغل تهكير منتدى المنيسة لرايت عشرات المواضيع!!!

الحمد لله على العودة


----------



## Rosetta (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*«لأَنَّ قَلْبَ هَذَا الشَّعْبِ قَدْ غَلُظَ وَآذَانَهُمْ قَدْ ثَقُلَ سَمَاعُهَا. وَغَمَّضُوا عُيُونَهُمْ لِئَلَّا يُبْصِرُوا بِعُيُونِهِمْ وَيَسْمَعُوا بِآذَانِهِمْ وَيَفْهَمُوا بِقُلُوبِهِمْ وَيَرْجِعُوا فَأَشْفِيَهُمْ. وَلَكِنْ طُوبَى لِعُيُونِكُمْ لأَنَّهَا تُبْصِرُ وَلِآذَانِكُمْ لأَنَّهَا تَسْمَعُ»​*


----------



## Rosetta (26 نوفمبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ  الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ  جَمِيعِكُم
> 
> تعرض منتدانا الغالي صباح يوم 25 / 11  لعملية إختراق من قبل مجموعة من المسلمين. للأسف كانوا قادرين على رفع صفحة الإختراق للموقع و التي شاهدها بعضكم، لكن سرعان ما حاولنا تلافي هذه الحالة التي ساشرح عنها في السطور القادمة.
> 
> ...



*كلام سليم يا روك  
قد ايه محبتك كبيرة يا حبيب المسيح 

ربنا يبارك فيك يا روك 
و ما تتصورش فرحتنا كبيرة قد ايه 

هللوليا هللوليا هللوليا
ليتمجد اسم الرب القدوس

يسوع المسيح هو صخرة هذا المنتدى الغالي لذلك قوى الشر لن تقوى عليه ابدا وسيبقى صامدا امام كل شر و اذى لان كلمة المسيح لا بد ان تصل للجميع ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

> المخترقون كانوا يتمنون عدم وجود نسخة إحتياطية لدينا لكي يضيع الكل، لكن ميكانيكية النسخ الإحتياطية لدينا هي بشكل يومي و إسبوعي و شهري، و هي تؤخذ و تخزن على اكثر من مكان، منه الذي تهتم به شركة السيرفرات بصورة مباشرة و منه ما نعمله بصورة يدوية و نخزنه على عدة أماكن. فنحن نملك نسخة إحتياطية يومية و أقصى ما يمكن خسارته هو خسارة يوم واحد لا أكثر.


*يدوم صليبك بالعالي يا زعيم...*

*ام 14: 33 *
*في قلب الفهيم تستقر الحكمة وما في داخل الجهال يعرف. *


> فمهما حدث و مهما حصل، دائماً لدينا نسخ إحتياطية و دائماً قادرين على إستعادة المنتدى ل 24 ساعة سابقة كحد أقصى. فلن يجدي أي إختراق و لن يجدي أي حذف، لأننا و في أي وقت قادرين على إسترجاع المنتدى. فمن الناحية التقنية، لن يقدر أحد على أيقافنا ابداً.





> بأننا قادرين على الإستمرار دائماً و لا يقدر أحد إيقافنا.



*اع 12: 24 *
*واما كلمة الله فكانت تنمو وتزيد. *

*اف 6: 17 *
*وخذوا خوذة الخلاص وسيف الروح الذي هو كلمة الله. *


> دعونا نستغل الحدث لإظهار محبتنا لهم، هذه المحبة التي لا تعتمد على تصرفات بشر، بل على محبتنا تجاه الآخر لكونه اخ لنا في الإنسانية، نريد له الخلاص و معرفة الحق.



*1 تي 2: 4 *
*الذي يريد ان جميع الناس يخلصون والى معرفة الحق يقبلون. *

*كلامك بيرفع الرأس...*

*ربنا يبارك فيك يا غالي...*


----------



## Desert Rose (26 نوفمبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُم
> 
> تعرض منتدانا الغالي صباح يوم 25 / 11 لعملية إختراق من قبل مجموعة من المسلمين. للأسف كانوا قادرين على رفع صفحة الإختراق للموقع و التي شاهدها بعضكم، لكن سرعان ما حاولنا تلافي هذه الحالة التي ساشرح عنها في السطور القادمة.
> 
> ...


 
ربنا يبارك تعبك ده كله ياماى روك 
انا قولت خلاص المنتدى راح زى ماحصل ف منتديات تانية بس نشكر الرب من اجل رعايته 

أما هما فمنقدرش نقول غير ان الرب ينور القلوب والعقول هما عاملين زى الى بيحاول يحجب الشمس بأيديه

ابليس ده سجن عقول الناس وقلوبها فى سجن الظلام والرب هو الى يقدر ينور العقول والقلوب


----------



## جيلان (26 نوفمبر 2010)

الف مبروك لينا رجوع المنتدى والمسيح يبارك تعبك يا روك
تعبو نفسهم على الفاضى فعلا
غلطان الى يفتكر نفسه هيقدر يقف قدام كلمة ربنا


----------



## zezza (26 نوفمبر 2010)

الف مبروووووووووووك رجوع المنتدى من جديد
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم المثمرة و ينميها اكتر و اكتر
و يحافظ على المنتدى و خدامه من كل شر


----------



## candy shop (26 نوفمبر 2010)

مبروك لينا رجوع منتدانا الغالى 

ربنا يحافظ عليها 

ودايما  منتدانا  فى القمه 

ربنا يبارك تعبك ومجهودك يا روك 
​


----------



## REDEMPTION (26 نوفمبر 2010)

bitar قال:


> * اتصلت بك كثيرا للاطمئنان لانى اعرف انك معك تليفون روك*
> *وللاسف كان غير متاح لفترة كبير حتى الساعه الواحدة صباحا*​



*+

حاولت الاتصال به أكثر من مره و ما من مجيب .. توقعت انه مشغول بما حدث .. التليفون الذي معك أخي مغلق, أغلقته بعض الوقت .. لدي تليفون آخر سأرسله لك على الرسائل الخاصة*


----------



## Coptic Man (26 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكر الرب علي رجوع المنتدي بالسلامة

والكلمة ترد بالكلمة وليس بالخراب ولمن يريد ايقاف صوت منتدي الكنيسة نقول له لن تستطيع ابدا مهما اتيت من قوة لان صوت الحق قوة لا يستطيع احد ايقافها

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك اخونا الحبيب روك 

وتظل صخرة دائما في وجوه من يريدون تدمير هذا المكان المبارك

ومبروك لينا كلنا رجوع المنتدي بخير


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

> المخترقون كانوا يتمنون عدم وجود نسخة إحتياطية لدينا لكي يضيع الكل، لكن ميكانيكية النسخ الإحتياطية لدينا هي بشكل يومي و إسبوعي و شهري، و هي تؤخذ و تخزن على اكثر من مكان، منه الذي تهتم به شركة السيرفرات بصورة مباشرة و منه ما نعمله بصورة يدوية و نخزنه على عدة أماكن. فنحن نملك نسخة إحتياطية يومية و أقصى ما يمكن خسارته هو خسارة يوم واحد لا أكثر.



ودا المتوقع من أكبر منتدى مسيحي يمثل الكنيسة و يعتبر كنيسة الكترونية
ان يكون نظامه
لأننا لا نجهل أفكار ابليس المتمثلة في الاخوة الهاكرز
كلنا بنشكر الرب على عمله و بنشكرك ماي روك من أجل تحملك كل هذا العناء



> الإختراق لم يكن بسبب ثغرة في المنتدى او السيرفر، بل كان عن طريق الإستيلاء على أيميل المنتدى على الهوتميل بواسطة إستخدام خاصية إسترجاع كلمة المرور. أيميل المنتدى (المجاني على الهوتميل) كان يحتوي على بعض الباسوردات التي مكنت المخترقين من إسترجاع باسورد السيرفر و بالتالي الدخول للموقع و رفع صفحة الإختراق.



يا لهوي
ايه الخيابة دي
تصدق انت صدمتني؟
انا خلاص كنت مفكر انو منتدى الكنيسة حمايته التقنية ضعيفة
او هم هكر محترف يعني
صدمتني انت ههههههههههههههههه
و مسمين حالهم هكر؟
انا لو جبت اخي الصغير اللي عنده 5 سنين و اعطيته باسورد السيرفر
هيرفع صفحة اندكس اختراق !!

ربنا يباركك ماي روك
بس اللي لفت نظري و احبطني ان شمس الحق تمت ترقيته لمجاور راحت ههههههههه
ياريت ترجعه


----------



## Critic (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا استاذنا الزعيم على مجهودك الجبار
ربنا يحميك و يباركك كل ايام حياتك
* 
*و ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها*
*و لو كره كل الارهابيين *
*و سيظل المنتدى يتابع خدمته التبشيرية الى انقضاء الدهر بنعمة المسيح*

*الان علمنا مدى فزع الارهابيين من صرحنا العظيم*


----------



## Desert Rose (26 نوفمبر 2010)

100 مرة نقول 
انتهى عهد التفجير والتفخيخ والسلخ والجلد والشوى والحرق 
وانتهى عهد الناقة والجمل والبغال 
الكلمة والنقد يترد عليهم بكلمة ونقد 
ياربى احنا فى القرن ال 21 مش فى عصور ما قبل التاريخ 
كل الى عايزينه هو خلاص النفوس الغالية على قلب الرب جدا من الهلاك والدمار 
أحنا مش بنكرهم عايزنهم يشوفوا النور ويتعرفوا عليه 
ونقول فى الاخر الرب يباركهم وينقذ كل المأسورين من أيد أبليس المدمر ومهما عملوا بنحبهم جدا محبة صادقة بدون اى أغراض


----------



## qwyui (26 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يعلم تعبكم وفائدة خدمتكم ولذلك نصركم و ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها ربنا يكلل تعبكم بشفاعة ام النور


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا موجود ونشكر ربنا على عودة المنتدى 

ربنا يبارك تعبك يا روك​*


----------



## marmora jesus (26 نوفمبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> عزمنا على الإستمرار لن يوقفه اي إختراق. فإطمئنوا كل الإطمئنان، بأننا قادرين على الإستمرار دائماً و لا يقدر أحد إيقافنا.


 

اكبر دليل علي كده ان علي صفحة الاختراق اللي نزلت المنتدي كانوا كاتبين انهم عارفين ان المنتدي هيرجع تاني لاصحابه وانهم هيحاولوا ياخدوه مننا
وانا برده كنت واثقة ان الموضوع هيبقي مسألة وقت وكنت متأكدة انه هيرجع تاني
ربنا يسامحهم ويهديهم​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*مبرووووووك الرجوع من تاني*
*ربنا يبارك في خدمتك *​


----------



## answer me muslims (26 نوفمبر 2010)

الف الف مبروك لينا كلنا رجوع املنتدى مرة تانى 
وصدقونى كل مرة يخترقو منتدى مسيحى بيرجع اقوى من الاول بكثر
بس لازم ياروك تتابع المحامى وتابع  قسم اخبرات اجرام النت علشان الناس دى تقف عند حدها والرب يبارك خدمتك دئما


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*همج متخلفين و اسلوبهم يدل علي خوف من الحقيقه و علي ضعف في التفكير و علي عدم قدره علي المواجهه 

يا جبناء لو جدعان ردوا بالمنطق مش توقعوا موقع نت

ايه المشكله هيرجع تاني انتوا يعني بكدا حليتوا المشكلة مثلا؟؟؟

يا رب يتقبض علي الي عملوا كدا يااااااااارب

و الرب يسوع يحافظ علي المنتدي الغالي ضد قوات الظلمه لمجد اسمه

مبروك رجوع المنتدي يا جماعه

سلام*​


----------



## sparrow (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*فعلا كان فارق معانا جداا المنتدي في هذه الساعات 
وغيبابه عننا اصابنا بالحزن لكن ثقتنا في الله بانه سيعود في ساعات قليله كانت قويه 

نشكر ربنا ان المنتدي مغبش كتير عننا 
ربنا يبارك المنتدي ويحفظة علطول 
ويبارك تعبك ماي روك ويقويك دايما 
وينور عقول هولاء الناس 

الف مبروك بعوده منتدانا العالي *


----------



## Rosetta (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*طولي بالك يا تروووووث يا قمر 
احنا غلبناهم بالراحة 

شوفي قد ايه منتدانا كابس على نفسهم 
و اكبر دليل انه كل المنتديات الاسلامية احتفلت بالخبر 

بس كله طلع على الفاضي لاننا رجعنا المنتدى يا حرااااام  
و خديها قاعدة اصبحت شعاري في الحياة 

كلما إزدادت الفكرة هشاشة، كلما إزداد إرهاب  أصحابها في الدفاع عنها 

و في منهم زوار متابعين هنا بينقلوا كل كتابتنا لمنتدياتهم القذرة  
شفتي مش بقولك كابسين على نفسهم 

هدي اعصابك يا قمر و ارمي في سلة المهملات ما يستاهلوش 
دمتي بنعمة رب الارباب و ملك الملوك قاهر ابليس و اتباعه سيدنا يسوع المسيح ​*


----------



## marcelino (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*أهم حاجه المنتدى رجع ومستمر ..
*​


----------



## يوسف الصديق (26 نوفمبر 2010)

> من الواضح ان المجموعة التي إخترقت السيرفر لم تستفاد بشئ. نعم إستطاعوا إيقاف المنتدى لأقل من 24 ساعة، لكن هذا كان كل شئ.


ماى روك 
ابن ملك الملوك
شكرا على تعبك فى رجوع المنتدى القوى ... منتدى الكنيسة الذى يهز  المسلمين ويزلزلهم 
وما حدث يدل على فوة تأثير هذا المنتدى العملاق فى الاسلام واظهار وجهه الحقيقى

ولكن لى سؤال عندك
هل لم يستفيد هؤلاء الصلاعمة من هذا العمل فقط سوى انه تعطل
ام انه يوجد خطر علينا بعد معرفة كلمات السر والعناويين ... الخ 

لك تيحاتى واحترامى


----------



## My Rock (26 نوفمبر 2010)

يوسف الصديق قال:


> ام انه يوجد خطر علينا بعد معرفة كلمات السر والعناويين ... الخ



لم يحصلوا على أي معلومة تعرض اي شخص لأي خطر.


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*فَبُهِتَ الَّذِي كَفَرَ 
( البقرة 258 )*​


----------



## mr.hima (26 نوفمبر 2010)

_*مبررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك:mus13::mus13::mus13: لرجوع المنتدي *_
*الصراحة انا مكنتش مصدق ... كنت كل شوية ادخل اشوف المنتدي قلت يمكن رجع 
بس طبعاً الواحد سعيد جدا انكم استرجعتوة لأن الكلام اللي كاننوا كاتبينة دايقني جدا 
مش عارف الناس دي بتكرهنا لييييييييييييية 
عموما ربنا معاكم ويحمي خدمتكم ويساعدكم ويقويكم*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكور روك لمجهودك لإعادة المنتدى
كنت متأكدة أن عدو الخير مش هايقدر يعمل أكتر من تعطيل المنتدى بضعة ساعات
لأن الرب حاميه
ولأن صاحب المنتدى أمين ومخلص فى خدمته
الرب يحافظ على المنتدى من عدو الخير ويحافظ عليك ويحميك ويباركك فى كل أعمالك​*


----------



## happy angel (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*الف مبروووووووووووووووووك رجوع منتدانا الغالى

ان كان الرب معنا فمن علينا
محاربة  من عدو الخير لاغلاق ووقف المكان
ولكن صوت الرب عالى وسريع
​*​


----------



## magedrn (26 نوفمبر 2010)

المنتدى هيستمر باسم السيد المسيح 
واهلا بمنتدنا الغالى تانى
بجد الواحد زعل جدااااااااااااااااااااااا على اختراق المنتدى
اهلا تانى بمنتدنا


----------



## prayer (26 نوفمبر 2010)

وحاتلاقي ايه يا روك من ورا المسلمين في العالم كله غير الخراب والتدمير والانتهاكات والتعدي علي خصوصيات الآخرين .. ماهو ده الي حيلتهم ، ماهم سبب تأخر العالم كله ... لن تجد حكمة لن تجد منطق لن تجد ثقافة لن تجد مفهوم الحقوق والواجبات ولن تجد ولن تجد ولن ولن ولن ....
وحايجي منين كل ده وهم حارمين نفسهم من النعمة . 
الخلاصة  لن تجد اي صفات بشرية سوية فيهم .. والسبب ليس فيهم شخصيا ً فهم غلابة ومخلوقين أيضا ً علي صورة الله ومثاله ولكنهم لا يعرفون . بل السبب تعاليم دينهم الوثنية المضادة لتعاليم ووصايا الإله الطاهرة الحقيقية هي بذرة الشر التي تربوا عليها ويربوا صغارهم عليها ... حقن كراهية وغل وأنانية وعداوة للآخر والهجوم علي الآخر لأي سبب يكون في نظرهم يستحق حتي ولو بالكذب والتلفيق المهم يموتوا ضميرهم ليكون الأمر يستحق 

حتي هم بينهم وبين انفسهم يحملون في قلوبهم لبعضهم البعض نفس المشاعر القبيحة ..

ربنا يخلق لهم قلوب من لحم ليعطوا انفسهم فرصة للتوبة قبل فوات اوانهم في هذه الحياة  القصيرة جداااا

ربنا يحمي الموقع ويخزي المجرمين الموهومين بأنهم صالحين ، ويعطيهم ان يبصروا الحقيقة الغائبة عن اعينهم انهم هم الضالين


----------



## sony_33 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*مبروك رجوع المنتدى*​


----------



## apostle.paul (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*غزوة من غزوات المناضلين والمجاهدين فى سبيل الله لنصرة الاسلام ربنا يقويكم على الخدمة *


----------



## mero_engel (26 نوفمبر 2010)

ابواب الجحيم لن تقوي عليها

مبروووك علينا جحوع منتدنا الغالي 
لاننا واثقين في محبه يسوع وهيحافظ علي بيته 
وبفضل مجهودك وتعبك 

ربنا يهديهم ويحافظ علي منتداه


----------



## geegoo (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*أنا فرحااااااااااااااااااااان جدا برجوعنا .....
كانت ساعات طويلة أوي ....
ربنا يخليك يا روك ...
نشكر ربنا ..*


----------



## antonius (26 نوفمبر 2010)

المسيح معنا...فلا خوف ولا وجل! 
ويضل عبدة المُضِل تحت الصندل!


----------



## mahbh (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*مبروك رجوع منتداكم ياأعزائي   المسيحيين ، وأشكر ماي روك على كلامه الجميل  بحق المسلمين ومحبته وأتمنى  أن نرى المحبة أفعال كما الأقوال في قادم الأيام بإذن الله.
ولا داعي ياأحبائي للقلق أو الخوف من التهكير والأختراق ، إذ أن كثيراً من   المنتديات تتعرض له  وليست المسيحية فقط ، ولا يخفى عليكم كم تعرضت   المنتديات الأسلامية وتتعرض للتهكير  أيضاً من أعدائها ، بل حتى المنتديات   الكروية تتعرض للتهكير ، وكذلك  المواقع الجنسية ، فالتهكير لادين له ولا   طائفة ، فكما يستعمله المسلم يستعمله المسيحي بل والملحد أيضاً*

*


طولي بالك يا تروووووث يا قمر 
احنا غلبناهم بالراحة 
شوفي قد ايه منتدانا كابس على نفسهم 
و اكبر دليل انه كل المنتديات الاسلامية احتفلت بالخبر 


أنقر للتوسيع...

هوني عليك ياأستاذه
نعم أنتم والكثير مثلي فرحون بعودة المنتدى ولكن لايعني أن نقول كلام غير صحيح لنصنع نشوة إنتصار زائفة.
فمعظم المنتديات الأسلامية لم تعلم بالخبر ولا أظنه يهمها معرفته فضلاً أن تفرح به.
ولو تصفحتي أغلب وأكبر منتدياتهم لما وجتدي لهذه الأفراح المزعومة أي وجود !

أكرر مباركتي لكم ، وأتمنى ألا يزعجكم وجودي في صفحتكم ، ولكن أحببت أن   أشارككم فرحتكم ، وتمنياتي للجميع بالسلامة والهداية والتوفيق.:36_15_15::16_14_37::16_14_51:​*


----------



## The Antiochian (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*أنا كنت كتير معصب .*
*بس برجوع المنتدى أنا كتير مرتاح .*
*صليت من قلبي لأجله ، والرب استجاب .*
*والآن أصلي ليغفر الرب لهؤلاء الهاكرز الذين حاولوا تدمير المنتدى ، وأتمنى أن يفتحوا قلوبهم للنور الإلهي .*


*أغرب ما قالوه اننا نزور الأحاديث ، طيب يرجعوا للمصادر الإسلامية ويتأكدوا ، وبالتالي هذا اعتراف صريح منهم بأن الأحاديث في مصايب ما بعدها مصايب .*

*لذلك أتمنى أن يتقبلوا النور الإلهي في قلوبهم ، ويكون ما حدث خير للجميع .*


----------



## Desert Rose (27 نوفمبر 2010)

mahbh قال:


> *مبروك رجوع منتداكم ياأعزائي المسيحيين ، وأشكر ماي روك على كلامه الجميل بحق المسلمين ومحبته وأتمنى أن نرى المحبة أفعال كما الأقوال في قادم الأيام بإذن الله.*
> *ولا داعي ياأحبائي للقلق أو الخوف من التهكير والأختراق ، إذ أن كثيراً من المنتديات تتعرض له وليست المسيحية فقط ، ولا يخفى عليكم كم تعرضت المنتديات الأسلامية وتتعرض للتهكير أيضاً من أعدائها ، بل حتى المنتديات الكروية تتعرض للتهكير ، وكذلك المواقع الجنسية ، فالتهكير لادين له ولا طائفة ، فكما يستعمله المسلم يستعمله المسيحي بل والملحد أيضاً*
> 
> *هوني عليك ياأستاذه*
> ...


 
شكرا على مشاعرك الطيبة اخى واسلوبك فى الحوار 
واكيد اهلا بيك معانا فى أى وقت 
المشكلة عزيزى ان فى ناس فاكرة ان احنا بنكرهكوا وعاملين المنتديات علشان نستفذكوا بس ده مش صحيح 
انا معندناش اى اغراض غير انكم توصلوا للنور الالهى ومعرفة الله القدوس 
اما بالنسبة لفرحة المنتديات لا فى منتديات فرحت ونشرت الخبر 
واحنا بردو مش متضايقين منهم ابدا ولا من الهاكرز بالعكس احنا بنحبهم وبنصلى من اجلهم 
ومن اجلك كمان ومتفهمش كلام الاخوة انه شماته او حاجه بس هو حماس زيادة من كتر الخوف على المنتدى


----------



## zama (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مبروك  ..


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا ان منتدانا الغالي رجع بالسلامة

ونشكر ربنا انة معانا خبير و محترف مميز وممتاز زيك يا روك

المنتدى وحشني جدا جدا جدا وكل اصحابي في المنتدى وحشوني قوي قوي
​


----------



## احلى ديانة (27 نوفمبر 2010)

mahbh قال:


> *مبروك رجوع منتداكم ياأعزائي   المسيحيين ، وأشكر ماي روك على كلامه الجميل  بحق المسلمين ومحبته وأتمنى  أن نرى المحبة أفعال كما الأقوال في قادم الأيام بإذن الله.
> ولا داعي ياأحبائي للقلق أو الخوف من التهكير والأختراق ، إذ أن كثيراً من   المنتديات تتعرض له  وليست المسيحية فقط ، ولا يخفى عليكم كم تعرضت   المنتديات الأسلامية وتتعرض للتهكير  أيضاً من أعدائها ، بل حتى المنتديات   الكروية تتعرض للتهكير ، وكذلك  المواقع الجنسية ، فالتهكير لادين له ولا   طائفة ، فكما يستعمله المسلم يستعمله المسيحي بل والملحد أيضاً*
> 
> *هوني عليك ياأستاذه
> ...



من قال لك هذا 

صباح امس تم عمل موضوع فى منتدى البشارة وكلهم مشاء الله فرحانين 

وكلهم عمال يقول 

اللة واكبر وربنا ينصب الاسلام والكلام اياة​


----------



## احلى ديانة (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ادى واحد بس ردة فى صفحة الاختراق فى منتدى الهاكرز الى اخترقوا المنتدى

تم النشر في أكثر من 45 منتدى أخوي كاسبر

و حاليا سيتم النشر في 90 جروب فيس بووك

واصلو الله يبارك بجهودكم الطيبه
​


----------



## The Antiochian (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*منتدى البشارة لا يعمم على المسلمين ، تصرفات طفولية معروفة عبر تاريخهم الحافل .*
*مثلا ً الآن بعد الرد الرائع لأخي ماي روك ، وضعوا موضوعا ً يتهمونه فيه بالتعامل مع جهات أجنبية ، ومؤسسات تنصيرية ، وأنه عميل ، والكلام الذي حفظناه نفسه .*

*بس الي تفاجأت به اتهامه بأنه يدفع لنا رواتب مقابل ما نقوم به ههههههههههههههههه  يا ريت ، وبصراحة الفكرة عجبتني ^_^*

*يا ريت يا روك تخصصلنا رواتب هههههههههههههه*

*أكيد عم بمزح ، نحن نعمل لأجل ضمائرنا وبدافع محبتنا للمسلمين لا أكثر .*


----------



## احلى ديانة (27 نوفمبر 2010)

The Antiochian قال:


> *منتدى البشارة لا يعمم على المسلمين ، تصرفات طفولية معروفة عبر تاريخهم الحافل .*
> *مثلا ً الآن بعد الرد الرائع لأخي ماي روك ، وضعوا موضوعا ً يتهمونه فيه بالتعامل مع جهات أجنبية ، ومؤسسات تنصيرية ، وأنه عميل ، والكلام الذي حفظناه نفسه .*
> 
> *بس الي تفاجأت به اتهامه بأنه يدفع لنا رواتب مقابل ما نقوم به ههههههههههههههههه  يا ريت ، وبصراحة الفكرة عجبتني ^_^*
> ...



ههههههههههه

رواتب 

اة ما روك قال بتابع عن طريق فريق المحاماة

عرفتهم انك مليونير يا روك

كدة الاعضاء مش هتبطل منك طلبات :bud:​


----------



## احلى ديانة (27 نوفمبر 2010)

وال اية

يقولك روك اتفق مع ليون عضو من اعضاء مجموعة المخترقين

ان روك هيمسح القسم الاسلامى لو رجعلى اخر دومين مسحوب 

بقى يا راجل حد هيتفق فى ثانية يمسح حاجة بناها فى سنوات

اية العبط والضحك على الناس دة

راجل عرف يرجع كل حاجة فى اقل من 24 ساعة مش هيعرف يرجع اخر اميل​


----------



## grges monir (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*نشكر المسيح لرجوع كل شىء لاصلة ويمكن افضل
بس تسأول روك موضوع سرقة ايميل المنتدى اتعالج ولا اية
عشان دول عالم دماغهم فاضية عارفين ا دة اخرهم يقولوا نعطل المنتدى يوم كل منقدر*


----------



## مورا مارون (27 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا للشرح التفصيلي ماي روك
مجهود جبار تقوم به دايما وهو ناتج عن ايمانك برسالة المنتدى 
الرب يقويك لمجد اسمه دائما​


----------



## Twin (27 نوفمبر 2010)

BITAR قال:


> *موبايلك كان مقفول ليه*​
> 
> *كنت انت الامل يا امير فى ان اطمئن*
> *لان*
> ...


 
*ههههههههه*
*بيتر أفندي *
*أنا سايب مصر من 11 شهر و 27 يوم وتقريباً 12 ساعة *
*أنت مش تعرف :spor2:*
*والفون بتاع مصر أنا مشغله تجوال بس بستقبل عليه رسايل*
*وحالياً **بستخدم **خط البلد ال أنا فيها *​ 
*عامة تتعوض في المحاولة القادمة لهكر غزة :a63:*​ 
*منور يا بيتر* ​​​


----------



## holiness (27 نوفمبر 2010)

عاشت ايدك اخوية روك و ربي يحفظك


----------



## Twin (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*وأخيراً نعود لنقول ...*
*ستستمر المسيرة .... لأن من بدأ معنا لا يتركنا في منتصف الطريق أبداً*
*والرب القدوس هو من بدأ ونحن سلمنا ومعه وتحت جناحيه نسير *

*وستستمر المسيرة *

*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*ومن هنا أقول ...*
*لكل شاب وفتاة *
*ال بيقول أن مفيش حاجة ضاعت لا والف لا ده ظلم*
*أنا أخر موضوع ليا ضاع وأنا بكتب لايف ومش عندي كوبي*
*فخسيري أنا كبيرة جداً .... وبجد أنا زعلان جداً*
*وربنا يقل منكم يا هكر غزة ويجبلكم تلبك معوي وأنسداد في التاج الملكي :new6:*

*علي فكرة موضوعي أسمه -أين أنت يا مسيح مصر- لو حد أتكعبل فيه والنبي يديني ميسد :smil15:*​


----------



## PULOS (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*ألف مبروك رجوع المنتدى
ربنا يبارك الخدمة المميزة
المسيح يحميكم دوما
*​


----------



## صوت الرب (27 نوفمبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> فمن الناحية  التقنية، لن يقدر أحد على أيقافنا ابداً.





my rock قال:


> [/size][/font]


إن كان ألله معنا فمن علينا
مبروووك إرجاع المنتدى[/SIZE]


----------



## Rosetta (27 نوفمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *وأخيراً نعود لنقول ...*
> *ستستمر المسيرة .... لأن من بدأ معنا لا يتركنا في منتصف الطريق أبداً*
> *والرب القدوس هو من بدأ ونحن سلمنا ومعه وتحت جناحيه نسير *
> 
> ...




*موضوع كان رااااائع يا توين 
بجد زعلت انه راح 

ربنا يعوضك اخي الغالي​*


----------



## Rosetta (27 نوفمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> وال اية
> 
> يقولك روك اتفق مع ليون عضو من اعضاء مجموعة المخترقين
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههه
هو كل دا كوم ودي العبارة كوم تاني فعلا قوم كذااااب و كل ما قالوه في صفحتهم كذب في كذب 

خلينا في المهم قد ايه بتاخد راتب صحيح ؟؟ هههههههههه 
انا هطلب من المنتدى يزودولي شوية اصل العيشة صعبت هنا :fun_lol:​*


----------



## nader samy (27 نوفمبر 2010)

بجد انا كنت فقد الامل فى المنتدى انه يرجع تانى 
بس نشكر ربنا على اللى انتم عملتوه وان المنتدى رجع وربنا معانا واكيد ربنا هو الوحيد اللى هيحاسب الاشخاص دى


----------



## الروح النارى (27 نوفمبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> الإختراق لم يكن بسبب ثغرة في المنتدى او السيرفر، بل كان عن طريق الإستيلاء على أيميل المنتدى على الهوتميل بواسطة إستخدام خاصية إسترجاع كلمة المرور. أيميل المنتدى (المجاني على الهوتميل) كان يحتوي على بعض الباسوردات التي مكنت المخترقين من إسترجاع باسورد السيرفر و بالتالي الدخول للموقع و رفع صفحة الإختراق.
> 
> *قريت عن الطريقة دى فى احدى المنتديات الأسلامية المهتمه بواضيع الهاكر*​من خلال أنظمة المتابعة المنصبة في السيرفر، إستطعت الكشف عن الإختراق قبل تنفيذه و كنت أعمل على الحد من عملية الإختراق بصورة موازية و في نفس الوقت.
> 
> ...


 

*شــــــــكرااا ماى روك على التوضيح*

*الرب يبارك المنتدى و اعضاء المنتدى جميعا*​


----------



## jesus.my.life (27 نوفمبر 2010)

قال اية فاكرين انهم هيوقفه المنتدى


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2010)

Twin قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> *بيتر أفندي *
> *أنا سايب مصر من 11 شهر و 27 يوم وتقريباً 12 ساعة *
> *أنت مش تعرف :spor2:*
> ...


*هههههههههههههههه*
*بانت الفوله*
*روك جاب ليك عقد عمل فى الدنمارك*
*عقبالنا *
*انا صاحب عيااااااااااااااااااااال*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اعرف حبيبى امير ان كنت مسافر*
*وصدقنى لم اعرف انك لازلت بالخارج*
*ربنا يحافظ عليك*
*ويحفظك من كل شر وشبه شر*
*وبالنسبة للهكر:bomb:*
*اظن*
*وان بعض الظن اثم*
*هؤلاء الغزاويين*
*( جايه من الغزاه)*
*وليس من غزه*
*سيفكرون مليون مرة :t19:*
*قبل ان يفعلوها مرة اخرة*
*وان كان الرب معنا *
*فمن يكون علينا*
:yaka:​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (27 نوفمبر 2010)

[YOUTUBE]FT6izF8EYZg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*هذه هى تعاليم الاسلام والشيوخ لهم*
*الاسلام لا يعرف قوة الكلمة ولكن يعرف الحرب والهجوم على الاخرين *
*الرب يخترق قلوبكم بالحب العجيب لكى تتعرفون عليه*​


----------



## Rosetta (27 نوفمبر 2010)

m a k a r i o u s قال:


> *الرب يخترق قلوبكم بالحب العجيب لكى تتعرفون عليه*​



*ما اروع هالعبارة 
تسلم ايدك اخي ميكاريوس​*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها

 يد الرب معك  ماي روك تقويك عليهم ​


----------



## HappyButterfly (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*نشكر ربنا انه رجع من جديد 
الواحد كان خايف اوى
بس كلامك طمنا نشكر ربنا
انهم مش حيقدروا يعملوا حاجة 
وربنا يحميه 
ربنا يبارك تعبك يا روك
*​


----------



## My Rock (27 نوفمبر 2010)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> ودا المتوقع من أكبر منتدى مسيحي يمثل الكنيسة و يعتبر كنيسة الكترونية
> ان يكون نظامه
> لأننا لا نجهل أفكار ابليس المتمثلة في الاخوة الهاكرز
> كلنا بنشكر الرب على عمله و بنشكرك ماي روك من أجل تحملك كل هذا العناء



نشكر الله اننا نملك من الخبرات الإحترافية الكافية لتأمين هذا الموضوع تقنياً و رسمياً و أمنياً.
مسألة الباك اب و التعقاد مع الشركات بصورة رسمية لتأمين هذا الموضوع ليس شئ جديد علي و أنا امارسه من سنين طويلة. يعني بكل ثقة، لدينا باك اب متوفر لكل يوم و لا أحد يستطيع التوصل إليه او حتى منعنا منه. فلدينا اكثر من سيرفر خاصين بالباك اب، فلا أعرف كيف يمكن لشخص أن يعتقد ان يخترق موقع بهذا الحجم و يتمنى ان لا يكون بأيدينا اي باك اب إحتياطي!
 





> يا لهوي
> ايه الخيابة دي
> تصدق انت صدمتني؟
> انا خلاص كنت مفكر انو منتدى الكنيسة حمايته التقنية ضعيفة
> ...




بل الموضوع أبسط من إختراق أيميل.
الإختراق و الدخول لأيميلي الذي يحتوي على بعض الباسوردات تم عن طريق إسترجاع الباسورد للأيميل الإحتياطي "alternative e-mail"
فشركة هوتميل لها نظام جديد يعمل على حذف أي ايميل لم يستعمل لمدة اكثر من سنة. 
و صدفت إن أيميلي الإحتياطي هو أيميل قديم جداً و سجلته بصورة ثانوية و لم أستعمله من سنين طويلة جداً.
فالمخترق سجل بالأيميل الإحتياطي من جديد و كأنه إيميل جديد و أرسل باسورد ايميلي الحالي للأيميل الإحتياطي.
يعني لو نظرنا في الموضوع، فهو ليس إختراق أصلاً.
المهم عن طريق دخوله لإيميلي إستطاع إسترجاع الباسورد الخاص بالسيرفر و الدخول لرفع صفحة الأندكس.

طبعاً تحسباً للمستقبل، فقمت بتحديث إيميلاتي على الهوتميل لخدمة ال hotmail plus و هي بمقابل مادي و لي صلاحية الإتصال مباشرة بشركة المايكروسوفت و إرجاع باسورد ايميلي من خلال التلفون، لانها خدمة غير مجانية مقارنة بالأيميل المجاني. فلو تكرر الموضوع في المستقبل، و هو شئ مستحيل، فلن يأخذ مني أكثر من 5 دقائق لإستعادة الأيميل و لن أكون محتاج لإصدار قراري رسمي من المخابرات الدنماركية و الإتصال مباشرة بشركة مايكروسوفت لإسترجاع الباسورد.

لذلك أنبه أصحاب المواقع و المنتديات المسيحية على الإنتباه لمسألة الإيميل الإحتياطي، ان يكون أيميل صحيح مستخدم بصورة مستمرة لكي لا يستولي عليه أحد؟


----------



## My Rock (27 نوفمبر 2010)

the antiochian قال:


> *منتدى البشارة لا يعمم على المسلمين ، تصرفات طفولية معروفة عبر تاريخهم الحافل .*
> *مثلا ً الآن بعد الرد الرائع لأخي ماي روك ، وضعوا موضوعا ً يتهمونه فيه بالتعامل مع جهات أجنبية ، ومؤسسات تنصيرية ، وأنه عميل ، والكلام الذي حفظناه نفسه .*
> 
> *بس الي تفاجأت به اتهامه بأنه يدفع لنا رواتب مقابل ما نقوم به ههههههههههههههههه  يا ريت ، وبصراحة الفكرة عجبتني ^_^*
> ...



هذه الإشاعات الباطلة لا اساس لها و لا دليل.
لا أعرف كيف تدخل هذه الأوهام عقول هؤلاء، لا أعرف لماذا يبررون كل شئ بالمال و العمالة.. لعل فكرهم لا يمشي الا بواسطة هذه الأمور و يعتقدون انها في الغير..

أتذكر في سنين طويلة كنا نستعمل نكتة المرتبات بيني و بين المشرفين، بحسب كوني مدير و هم موظفين و لهم مرتبهم الشهري و اي مشرف كان يعمل شغب كنا نمزح و نضحك بأي سأمنع عنه مرتبه الشهري. طبعأً هذه النكتة ذكرناها كم مرة على العالم بأني سأفقد أعصابي و سأمنع عنهم المرتب.. طبعاً المسلم أخذ العبارة و كبرها و عمل منها مرتبات و دعم إسرائيلي و عمالة.. بينما الموضوع لم يكن أكثر من مزحة بيني و بين المشرفين..

حقاً نفسي تحزن لهذه العقول، لا أعرف كيف يمكن لأحد ان تغوص أفكاره في تخيلاتليست مبنية على أساس أو دليل..

ربنا يهديهم و ينور عقلهم...


----------



## My Rock (27 نوفمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> رواتب
> 
> ...



أشكر الرب أن حالتي المادية فوق الجيدة جداً و لدي من السلطة و النفوذ ما يكفي لتعيين عشرات الخبراء و عشرات المحاميين لو تطلب الأمر..

انا جاد في مسألة إستمرار المنتدى و لن أتأخر لحظة واحدة عن بذل كل ما عندي من مال، بل مستعد على بيع بيتي و شقتي و سيارتي و حتى سلسلة الذهب التي في رقبتي من أجل إستمرار المنتدى..

لا إختراق و لا تهديد و سحب روت سيجعلنا نفكر و لو للحظة واحدة في عدم الإستمرار..
مستمرين بنعمة الرب فعندنا الخبرة التقنية و المعاملات الرسمية الكافية لضمان موقع الكنيسة كاي موقع رسمي لأي شركة كبيرة على الأنترنت.


----------



## Alexander.t (27 نوفمبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> أشكر الرب أن حالتي المادية فوق الجدية جداً و لدي من السلطة و النفوذ ما يكفي لتعيين عشرات الخبراء و عشرات المحاميين لو تطلب الأمر..
> 
> انا جاد في مسألة إستمرار المنتدى و لن أتأخر لحظة واحدة عن بذل كل ما عندي من مال، بل مستعد على بيع بيتي و شقتي و سيارتي و حتى سلسلة الذهب التي في رقبتي من أجل إستمرار المنتدى..
> 
> ...



ابعت بقى رواتب المشرفين المتأخره عشان كده المنظر العام مش حلو قدام الناس
انا عليا محضرين كل محضر فى غرامه ب300 جنيه
هتبعت ولا اروح للمخابرات الدنماركيه


----------



## Rosetta (27 نوفمبر 2010)

My Rock قال:


> أشكر الرب أن حالتي المادية فوق الجدية جداً و لدي من السلطة و النفوذ ما يكفي لتعيين عشرات الخبراء و عشرات المحاميين لو تطلب الأمر..
> 
> انا جاد في مسألة إستمرار المنتدى و لن أتأخر لحظة واحدة عن بذل كل ما عندي من مال، بل مستعد على بيع بيتي و شقتي و سيارتي و حتى سلسلة الذهب التي في رقبتي من أجل إستمرار المنتدى..
> 
> ...



*واصل يا زعيـــــــــم :spor24:
كويس انك عرفتهم انه ما في امل من اللي بيعملوه لان المنتدى مدعوم بشكل كبير 

ربنا يقويك و يبارك فيك يا زعيم 
بجد دايما رافع راسنا فيك 

سلام المسيح يملأ قلبك ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> أشكر الرب أن حالتي المادية فوق الجدية جداً و لدي من السلطة و النفوذ ما يكفي لتعيين عشرات الخبراء و عشرات المحاميين لو تطلب الأمر..
> 
> انا جاد في مسألة إستمرار المنتدى و لن أتأخر لحظة واحدة عن بذل كل ما عندي من مال، بل مستعد على بيع بيتي و شقتي و سيارتي و حتى سلسلة الذهب التي في رقبتي من أجل إستمرار المنتدى..
> 
> ...


*الرب يبارك حياتك حبيبي...*

*كلنا بأمر المنتدى اخي الحبيب...*

*صدقني لست اتكلم عن المشاركات... انما عن الماديات ايضا...*

*هذه كنيستنا يا ماي روك... انت تعلم ما كان شعورنا عند رؤية احدهم يقتحم حرمة الكنيسة... كان لي اتصال مع احد الاخوة خارج المنتدى فقلت لهم المنتدى سيعود كما كان لا تخافو... لأن ايماننا بالرب كبير جدا... وثقتنا بك لا حد لها...*

*الرب يكون معك يا غالي...*


----------



## dodo jojo (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*اللى عايز يعمل خير..ربنا بيجازيه خير..وهيقف معاه..وهيحميه من اى شر وضرر..ومن حروبات الشيطان عدونا اللدود..وهنفضل ثابتين عل مبدأنا.."أحنا رساله مقرؤئه لكل الارض واللى ساكنين عليها"..وربنا باعتنا عشان نفهم الناس اللى مش فامه واللى مش عايزه تفهم..ربنا يخليك للمنتدى ولكل اعضائه ياروك..ويعطيك حسب عطاياك ومحبة قلبك.اخوك:dodo.​*


----------



## بنت فبساوية (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*نشكر ربنا على رجوع المنتدى مرة تانية*
*فعلا كنت زعلانة جدا لما حاولت أدخل المنتدى يوم الخميس وعرفت اللى حصل بس برضو كان عندى أمل انك هتقدر تحل المشكلة دى وساعتها قولت "يد اللة قبل يدك ياروك" *
*علشان تعرفوا بس فايدة صلواتى..*
*بجد مبسوطة جدا ان المنتدى رجع تانى وربنا يعوضك ياروك على مجهودك*


----------



## بولا وديع (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم وخدمتكم 
تستمر الى النهاية

ربنا موجود فى وسطنا دائما
*​


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (27 نوفمبر 2010)

الف مبروووك على رجوع المنتدى الغالى 
شكرااا كتيررر زعيمنا الغالى على المجهود الرائع 
وكل العاملين والمجهودهم الذى بذل لاسترجاع المنتدى 
مشكورين على المجهود الرائع جدا 
الرب يبارك خدمتكم الغالية بالمحبة والخير 
الرب معكم دوما


----------



## Twin (27 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *موضوع كان رااااائع يا توين *
> *بجد زعلت انه راح *​
> 
> *ربنا يعوضك اخي الغالي*​


 
*خلاص نشكر ربنا الموضوع أستطعنا أسترجاعه *
*وأنا أعدت فقط كتابته *
*أين أنت يا مسيح مصر ؟*
*عودة *

*نشكر ربنا*​


----------



## Twin (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*يا جدعان موضوع المرتبات ده سر :fun_lol:*
*ومش من حق حد يعرفه كمان وأزي وفين *
*وأنا عن نفسي مرتبي با روبل الروسي :new6: علي أساس منطقة سكني .... روك برده بيراعي *​ 



My Rock قال:


> أشكر الرب أن حالتي المادية فوق الجيدة جداً و لدي من السلطة و النفوذ ما يكفي لتعيين عشرات الخبراء و عشرات المحاميين لو تطلب الأمر..


*لا كدة أنت بتهزر يعني مشيت وأحلوت معاك أه السنة دية *
*يبقي أعمل ذيادة عشرة في المية بمناسبة الكرسماس *​


My Rock قال:


> انا جاد في مسألة إستمرار المنتدى و لن أتأخر لحظة واحدة عن بذل كل ما عندي من مال، بل مستعد على بيع بيتي و شقتي و سيارتي و حتى سلسلة الذهب التي في رقبتي من أجل إستمرار المنتدى..



*لالالا متوصلش للسلاسل :shutup22:*
*أبعتلي لو أتزنقت وأنا أبعتلك يا حاج *
*أنا فل ومستورة كمان ومعايا سلسلة فضة بلبسها في الأفراح بس :t19:*​​


----------



## antonius (27 نوفمبر 2010)

هاهاهاهاهاها...
كما قال احد عُبّاد المُضل:
لقد ادخلتم الفرحة في قلوب المسلمين المقهورين والذين لايستطيعون فعل شيئ فهنيئا لكم
فعلاً...هذا كان كل ما انجزته حفنة غلمان غزة...هو انهم اعطوا املاً للفئران في جحورها ان ضياء منتدى الكنيسة سيكسف فيستطيعون الخروج بوسخهم ولكن هيهات..
شمسنا لا تنطفئ يا اهل الظلام المقهورين غير القادرين على فعل شيء! شمسنا شمس المسيح القادر ! 
كنيستنا لا تقوى عليها ابواب الجحيم...
فرحة اعضاء احد المنتديات الاسلامية كادت تبكيني ضحكا والله ! ولكن "يا فرحة ماتمت"


----------



## Critic (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يُطْفِئُوا نُورَ اللَّهِ بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَيَأْبَى اللَّهُ إِلَّا أَنْ يُتِمَّ نُورَهُ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْكَافِرُونَ*

:t17:


----------



## Critic (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*



بس الي تفاجأت به اتهامه بأنه يدفع لنا رواتب مقابل ما نقوم به ههههههههههههههههه يا ريت ، وبصراحة الفكرة عجبتني ^_^

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*يا زعيم انا حالتى المادية تعبانة اوى اليومين دول وانت متأخر علينا فى القبض هههههههههههه*


----------



## احلى ديانة (27 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> هو كل دا كوم ودي العبارة كوم تاني فعلا قوم كذااااب و كل ما قالوه في صفحتهم كذب في كذب
> 
> خلينا في المهم قد ايه بتاخد راتب صحيح ؟؟ هههههههههه
> انا هطلب من المنتدى يزودولي شوية اصل العيشة صعبت هنا :fun_lol:​*



بامانة قعد اضحك على الكلام الاهبل الى كاتبينة ضحك

ينهار اسود على كمية الضحك الى بيضحكوة على المسلمين 

نيجى بقى للمرتب

انا عن نفسى هاخد مرتب ما يقلش عن ..... بس ما يزدش عن .......... :new6:

وكدة رضا :smil15:

هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## احلى ديانة (27 نوفمبر 2010)

My Rock قال:


> أشكر الرب أن حالتي المادية فوق الجيدة جداً و لدي من السلطة و النفوذ ما يكفي لتعيين عشرات الخبراء و عشرات المحاميين لو تطلب الأمر..
> 
> انا جاد في مسألة إستمرار المنتدى و لن أتأخر لحظة واحدة عن بذل كل ما عندي من مال، بل مستعد على بيع بيتي و شقتي و سيارتي و حتى سلسلة الذهب التي في رقبتي من أجل إستمرار المنتدى..
> 
> ...



بجد ياروك كلنا مستعدين نعمل اى حاجة علشان خاطر المنتدى

انا عايز اقولك انى بجد اضايقتك جدا اول ما شفتش الاندكس الى رفعوها 

وكنت على اتصال بناس من مصر معرفتنا سطحية فوق ما تتصور لدرجة اننا عمرنا ما شفنا بعض اصلا

بس المكالمة كلها بدور على المنتدى والهاكرز وانة اكيد هيرجع

وطبعا يا روك باذن ربنا مش هتبيع سلسلتك :99: احنا كلنا هنا مستعدين نساعدك لو العملية باظت معاك وخسرتك كل فلوسك ld:

بس بامانة انا كنت عارف ان المنتدى على مستوى عالى من الحماية والتامين 

وكنت واثق مليون فى المية ان الاختراق ما تمش عن طريق ثغرة وانة حاجة تانية

بس ما كنتش اتوقع ان الموضوع وصلتة لمخابرات وفريق محاماة ودنيا كبيرة زى دى

ربنا يحميك يا روك

وعلى فكرة حكاية المرتبات دى هما قالوها لان فى منتديات بتعمل الحكاية دى

فتلاقيهم متخيلين ان الناس كلها جشعين زيهم 

ما يعرفوش اننا بنحب ربنا وبنحب خدمتة فوق كل شى​


----------



## Rosetta (27 نوفمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> بامانة قعد اضحك على الكلام الاهبل الى كاتبينة ضحك
> 
> ينهار اسود على كمية الضحك الى بيضحكوة على المسلمين
> 
> ...



*لالالالالالالالالالالالالا
انا ما اسمحش بكده 
دا انت مرتبك اعلى مني بكتيييييير اشمعنى يعني :ranting::ranting:
لا انا هشتكي لروك و اطلب يزودلي المرتب اصلي طول النهار فاتحة منتدى :new6:​*


----------



## Desert Rose (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههه
مرتبات ؟ انا شوفت ان فيه مر تبات وحاجات حلوة كده قولت خيااااااااااااااااانة بتاخدو مرتبات من ورايا ؟

على فكرة انا بقبض بالاسترلينى او اليورو غير كده مش لاعبه 

يارب يايسوع احنا لسه فى ناس بتفكر فى المؤامرات والعمالة والمرتبات 
افتكر ان زمن رأفت الهجان خلص خلاص 
الرب ينور القلوب


----------



## احلى ديانة (27 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> انا ما اسمحش بكده
> دا انت مرتبك اعلى مني بكتيييييير اشمعنى يعني :ranting::ranting:
> لا انا هشتكي لروك و اطلب يزودلي المرتب اصلي طول النهار فاتحة منتدى :new6:​*



احنا هنقطع على بعض ولا اية بقى 

اهو انا ما بحبش الناس الى بتبص للقمة غيرها دى بقى :warning:​


----------



## احلى ديانة (27 نوفمبر 2010)

Nancy2 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> مرتبات ؟ انا شوفت ان فيه مر تبات وحاجات حلوة كده قولت خيااااااااااااااااانة بتاخدو مرتبات من ورايا ؟
> 
> على فكرة انا بقبض بالاسترلينى او اليورو غير كده مش لاعبه
> ...



فكرتينى بافية فى فلم كوميدى 

مش فاكر كان لمين للمبى باين ولا اية 

وهو بيتفكر على رافت الهجان وبعد كدة راح قال وياترى مصر هتدينى فلوس ولا هتضحك عليا زى رافت :dntknw:​


----------



## احلى ديانة (27 نوفمبر 2010)

Twin قال:


> *يا جدعان موضوع المرتبات ده سر :fun_lol:*
> *ومش من حق حد يعرفه كمان وأزي وفين *
> *وأنا عن نفسي مرتبي با روبل الروسي :new6: علي أساس منطقة سكني .... روك برده بيراعي *​
> 
> ...



يا راجل انا اغنى منك

عندى سلسلة فضة ومعاها ايقونة فضة فيها صورتى كمان :fun_lol:

​


----------



## احلى ديانة (27 نوفمبر 2010)

critic قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *يا زعيم انا حالتى المادية تعبانة اوى اليومين دول وانت متأخر علينا فى القبض هههههههههههه*



يا بكاش 

دا انت عندك فلوس بالكوم وبطلع مصالح كتير

هتضحك على الراجل



​


----------



## girgis2 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*نشكر ربنا انها جات على أد كدة*​*وحمدالله عالسلامة​*
*بصراحة أنا كنت حزين لما جيت أدخل على منتدايا المفضل لقيت نفسي دخلت على صفحة المخترقين*

*لكني كنت واثق من كفاءة الأخ روك*

*وما لا يقتلني يقويني*

*واللي يجي في الريش بقشيش*

*وتعبك يا أخ روك عند ربنا*

*لا تشمتي بي يا عدوتي اذا سقطت أقوم*​


----------



## Desert Rose (28 نوفمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> فكرتينى بافية فى فلم كوميدى ​
> مش فاكر كان لمين للمبى باين ولا اية ​
> 
> وهو بيتفكر على رافت الهجان وبعد كدة راح قال وياترى مصر هتدينى فلوس ولا هتضحك عليا زى رافت :dntknw:​


 
هههههههههه 

موتنى من الضحك 
لالالالا احنا كده روك هو الى ضاحك علينا مش بيدينا حاجة خاص 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 نوفمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> موتنى من الضحك
> لالالالا احنا كده روك هو الى ضاحك علينا مش بيدينا حاجة خاص
> هههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههه


احنا نرفع قضية فى الانتربول الدولى​


----------



## first (28 نوفمبر 2010)

ربي يسوع الغالي نفسي كل العالم يعرف انك حي ومش اوهام.... الرب يبارك المنتدى والقائمين عليه


----------



## to be (28 نوفمبر 2010)

طبعا ما حصل هو جريمة بشعة من قبل الارهاب الالكتروني ولا تقل بشاعة عن قتلهم للابرياء 
فقتل الاقلام وتكميم الافواه جريمة شنيعة
فما يكتب في المنتدى بكل تاكيد لا يرضي الكل فالمنتدى يعبر عن اراء متنوعة ومن غير المقول ان يرضى الجميع عنه 

خطابي للاحبة المخترقين ان كان في المنتدى ما لا يرضيكم نرجوكم الرد كما نفعل نحن بالرد على الاراء التي لاترضينا بالطرق القانونية اما ان كانت مشاعرك حساسة وما يكتب هنا يجرح مشاعرك فاغلاق النافذة بضغطة زر واحدة وهي سهلة لن تكلفك اكثر من اجزاء من الثانية.
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## catia (28 نوفمبر 2010)

_*Welcome Back:sami73:*_ :big29:​


----------



## jesus.my.life (28 نوفمبر 2010)

يا زعيم هو انا هقبض امتى .؟ انا ساكت ومستحمل ليا شهرين مش بقبض يلا بقى ادينى مرتبى


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*ارهابيين يريدون ارهاب العقل و الروح لكي لا يفكر انسان ان يفكر

كفايه لما تدخل اي منتدي ليهم تشوف منتدي البشاعه و القذاره و الغباء في الكلام

*​


----------



## My Rock (28 نوفمبر 2010)

حاسبي على كلامك يا اخت +gospel of truth+


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*ماهو حاجه تكفر يا اخي روك و تحرق الدم 

متفق معايا 

سلام المسيح*​


----------



## Desert Rose (29 نوفمبر 2010)

ياتروث ياحبيبتى 
بردو مهما قالوا علينا بردو لازم نستحمل ونعذرهم ونحط نفسنا مكانهم ونصلى من أجلهم 
ومتضايقيش


----------



## REDEMPTION (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*+

لا توجد أعذار لهؤلاء الوثنيين .. ربما كنت في الماضي أستطيع أن أسامحهم و أشعر بالحب تجاههم .. للاسف .. تلاشى هذا الاحساس .. عندما أرى رؤوس تُفجر .. أيادي تقطع .. رقاب تُذبح كالنعاج .. أجساد تُفجر لتقتل عشرات الابرياء .. كيف أستطيع أن احبهم و أنا إنسان خاطىء .. لم أصل بعد إلى قامة روحية كافية .. أنا أعتذر .. فأنا ليس فقط لا أحبهم .. بل أنني على يقين أنهم حتماً أقل من الحيوانات .. المسيح جاء من أجل بشر .. حتى لو كان بشر خاطىء .. و لكنه لم يأتي من أجل الحيوان .. لم يقدم خلاصه للحيوان .
*


----------



## My Rock (30 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز redemption
المسيح علمنا ان نسلك بلياقة، المسيح علمنا ان نحب حتى الأعداء
إن كنت لا تستطيع أن تحب المسلمين، فلا داعي ان تعبر عن رأيك و تكون عثرة لغيرك
دع غيرك، من يستطيع ان يحب بالرغم من كل شئ، اي يعبر عن رأيه المسيحي الصادق..


----------



## Rosetta (30 نوفمبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> المسيح علمنا ان نسلك بلياقة، المسيح علمنا ان نحب حتى الأعداء
> إن كنت لا تستطيع أن تحب المسلمين، فلا داعي ان تعبر عن رأيك و تكون عثرة لغيرك
> دع غيرك، من يستطيع ان يحب بالرغم من كل شئ، اي يعبر عن رأيه المسيحي الصادق..


*المسيح اعظم منا بكثير يا روك 

هل تستطيع ان تحب من قتل اجدادك و ابائك و شردهم ؟
هل تستطيع ان تحب من فجر اخوتك في الكنيسة ؟
هل تستطيع ان تحب من قطع راس اختك المسيحية ذات ال 10 اعوام ؟


نطلب من المسيح ان يعطينا ربع محبته للاشرار و المجرمين
المسيح غفر و سامح من صلبوه و عذبوه لانه اعظم منهم و منا ايضا 

هل سنحبهم بعد كل هذا 
نصلي ان نستطيع رغم كل ما سببوه من الم و حزن لنا 
و لا نقول لهم الا كما قال المسيح " يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون  ماذا يفعلون " *


----------



## christianbible5 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *المسيح اعظم منا بكثير يا روك *
> 
> *هل تستطيع ان تحب من قتل اجدادك و ابائك و شردهم ؟*
> *هل تستطيع ان تحب من فجر اخوتك في الكنيسة ؟*
> ...


*" يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون "* 
*حبيت كتير الآية دي...*
*ربنا يبارك عمرك يا غالية...*


----------



## Twin (30 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *المسيح اعظم منا بكثير يا روك *
> 
> *هل تستطيع ان تحب من قتل اجدادك و ابائك و شردهم ؟*
> *هل تستطيع ان تحب من فجر اخوتك في الكنيسة ؟*
> ...


*ومحدش طلب أنك تحبيهم .... بس ع الأقل تحولي تحبيهم *
*والمحبة تبدأ بالتسامح .... لو قدرتي تسمحي وتبصي للوجه الأخر الزاوية المنيرة هتقدري تحبي*
*أنا مش بقول بكدة أني بحبهم لا أنا بحاول أحبهم وأسامحهم علي ال بيعملوه *
*والمشكلة أنهم مش كلهم ال بيعملوا كدة ده القلة القليلة التي لا تفهم معني الأنسانية *
*وأنا لم أقول معني دينهم *
*فدينهم دين لا تعليق عليه ويكفينا ما نراه من بغضة ومن كره ومن عدوانية يكفينا ما نراه في أفعالهم*
*ولكن دعينا نسامح البسيط منهم *
*نحبه نشفق عليه *
*لأنه ببساطة يسير علي منهجه الأنساني *
*ولكن تأثير التعاليم الشيطانية قد يهوي به ولذلك ...*
*لابد علينا أن نحاول ونقدم لهم الحب لأنقاذهم من مصير مظلم*

*وفي كل هذا أنا لم أقول أن نكون المسيح .... ولكن يكفينا أن نكون أبناء المسيح *​


----------



## REDEMPTION (30 نوفمبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> الاخ العزيز redemption
> المسيح علمنا ان نسلك بلياقة، المسيح علمنا ان نحب حتى الأعداء
> إن كنت لا تستطيع أن تحب المسلمين، فلا داعي ان تعبر عن رأيك و تكون عثرة لغيرك
> دع غيرك، من يستطيع ان يحب بالرغم من كل شئ، اي يعبر عن رأيه المسيحي الصادق..



*الاخ الحبيب روك ..

ربما تستطيع أنت أن تقول الآن أنك بالفعل تحبهم .. و لكن ربما أنت لا تستطيع أن تقول ذلك لو قام أحدهم بقتل أو ذبح أحد من أحبابك - الرب يحفظ حياتهم للابد - أقول ربما .

الاخ الحبيب روك .. لا يمكن ان تمنعني أن أعبر عن رأيي مهما بدا هذا الرأي مخالف لتعاليم الكتاب المقدس .. فكثيراً ما نرى تجاوزات منا أثناء محاوراتنا معهم .. و هذا مخالف لتعاليم الكتاب المقدس .. أنت نفسك أخي أحياناً تستخدم لفظ (المحمديين) .. فهل هذا لا يعد إهانة لهم من وجهة نظرهم على الاقل ؟!

نحن - دون أن نقصد أحياناً - نقدم صورة سيئة عن مسيحيتنا ، عندما نهاجم و نهين و نحتقر و نوبخ بعنف .. فلماذا لا ندع الاخرين الذين يستطيعون بإبتسامة رقيقة على الوجه و بقلب نقي صافي أن يعبروا عن مسيحيتنا بما يليق بها ؟ 

بل أخي أنت بلومك هذا جرحت مشاعري ، فهل قال لك سيدنا له المجد أن تجرح مشاعر الاخرين؟  ان تلومهم و تقول لهم اتركوا من يستطيعوا  ان يحبوا بالرغم من كل شىء، ان يعبروا عن رأيهم المسيحي الصادق  ، و هل هناك رأي مسيبحي صادق و رأي مسيحي كاذب .. ثم أية عثرة يا أخي؟ هل تعتقد أن العالم كله لا يكره أفعالهم؟ و هل قلت أنا أن كرهي لهم هو التعليم المسيحي بعينه ؟ بل قلت أن كرهي لهم بسبب أنني إنسان خاطىء .. كيف لا تريدني أن لا أعبر عن رأيي ؟ لا أفهم حقيقةً .. صدقني لا أفهم *


----------



## Desert Rose (1 ديسمبر 2010)

redemption قال:


> *الاخ الحبيب روك ..*
> 
> *ربما تستطيع أنت أن تقول الآن أنك بالفعل تحبهم .. و لكن ربما أنت لا تستطيع أن تقول ذلك لو قام أحدهم بقتل أو ذبح أحد من أحبابك - الرب يحفظ حياتهم للابد - أقول ربما .*
> 
> ...


 الموضوع فعلا صعب زى ما انت بتقول 
عشان كده لازم نطلب من الرب انه يدينا مغفرة ومحبة وديه مش هتبقى ابدا بقوتنا 
بس عايزة اقولك انى بشوف الناس ديه مريضة ومسكينة ومغيبة وممسوكة من ابليس 

ابليس قتال للناس 
وهو بيقتل الناس بطريقتين يأما بالتفجير والتفخيخ والسلخ والحرق والدبح 
يأما انه يشوه الانسان بالخطية ويملاه بالكراهية والحقد ويغسل دماغه 
وفى الحالتين الانسان بيكون ميت


----------



## Nemo (1 ديسمبر 2010)

ويلكم باااااااااااااااك
يا روك ومزيد من التقدم دايما
وفعلا ربنا موجود


----------



## The Antiochian (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*الرب يبارككم .*
*بس مكتوب متجدد بآخر الأخبار .*
*يا ريت نعرف الي صار تاني مرة*


----------



## Rosetta (1 ديسمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *ومحدش طلب أنك تحبيهم .... بس ع الأقل تحولي تحبيهم *
> *والمحبة تبدأ بالتسامح .... لو قدرتي تسمحي وتبصي للوجه الأخر الزاوية المنيرة هتقدري تحبي*
> *أنا مش بقول بكدة أني بحبهم لا أنا بحاول أحبهم وأسامحهم علي ال بيعملوه *
> *والمشكلة أنهم مش كلهم ال بيعملوا كدة ده القلة القليلة التي لا تفهم معني الأنسانية *
> ...


*
صدقني بحااااااااااااااااول 
انت فاكر اني بتكلم على الصعيد العام و على الاختراق و على القتل و الاجرام 
لالالالالالالالالالا في حاجات كتير على الصعيد الشخصي 
اول ما يعرفوا انك مسيحي بتشتغل القوى الحاقدة المدمرة 

بس صدقني بحاول احبهم على الاقل في ربع محبة المسيح لهم ​*


----------



## MAJI (1 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورة جهودك اخونا العزيز ماي روك وربنا يقويك
نشكر الرب على عودة المنتدى الى ما كان
لكني اليوم فقط استطعت دخوله !!!! مع انه توقف ليوم واحد فقط!!!!
لااعرف السبب !!!!!
الخلاصة طيلة هذه الفترة كنت احس ان هناك شئ ينقصني
المنتدى اصبح جزء من حياتنا ربنا لايحرمنا منه
اما بالنسبة لاخوتنا المسلمين
فهناك صعوبة في التوازن بين ان نحبهم هم كبشر وبين ان نكرة تعاليم دينهم
فعندما نجيبهم تكون الاجابة صريحة وبعيدة عن المجاملة او الخوف وهنا يأخذها المسلم بشكل شخصي كاننا نقصد كل المسلمين
فالمسلم المؤمن بالجهاد هو الذي يدخل موضوع الجهاد ويدافع عنه 
مع العلم اننا نواجة منهم اذى عملي وفعلي وليس فقط كلام
هم يحتجون علي كلامنا اليس هذا وجه اخر للارهاب الاسلامي ؟
لماذا تكون ردود فعلهم محاولة اغلاق كل المنتديات المسيحية؟
هم يرهبهم كلامنا  
ونحن لاترهبنا سيوفهم
فرق كثير في الشجاعة والثقة وايمان كلا الطرفين بمعتقده
شكرا مرة ثانية على تعبك
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## REDEMPTION (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*+

بالطبع نحن مُطالبين بحسب تعاليم الكتاب المقدس أن نحبهم و نطلب لهم التوبة و المغفرة .. هكذا يعلمنا دستورنا في الحياة الا وهو الكتاب المقدس .. و لكني اتحدث بحسب طبيعتي انا الخاطئة .. فهناك من يستطيع .
*


----------



## Mor Antonios (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*الرب يباركك يا اخي ماي روك*
*ان ما عمله هؤلاء الناس هو اكبر دليل على ان المنتدى يعمل عملة الذي انشئ من اجله.*
*فهذا المنتدى هو اكبر منتدى مسيحي عربي على النت ذو مصداقية وموضوعية، ذلك لان جميع المواضيع فيه مراقبة كتابيا وعقائدياً ويستطيع اي شخص الاقتباس وهو مرتاح البال، والفضل كلة طبعا للجنود المجهولين الذين يبذلون الوقت الكثير لمراقبة الاقسام.*
*فالرب يحرسكم ويحميكم والمنتدى ..والى الأمام دائما باسم الرب يسوع المسيح.*


----------



## فادية (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*ربنا يحافظ على المنتدى ويحميه من كل خطر*
*ربنا يديك الصحة والقوة  والعزيمة يا روك ويزيد من وزناتك*​


----------

